# Birchbox March 2015 (Spoilers)



## mascara117827 (Feb 17, 2015)

The Plus page is now showing March add-on items:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/box-upgrades

FYI for anyone who likes to peek ahead. I'm a big fan of the twistbands; I first received them in a box back in 2012.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 17, 2015)

Because I'm an impatient and obsessive lunatic when it comes to anticipating next month's boxes. C'mon, I know you feel me.

In the dark recesses of the interwebz (on an aol page no less - who knew??) I found this March 2015 sample choice video.

http://on.aol.com/video/birchbox-march-2015--sample-choice-and-birchbox-plus-reveal-518655580

products for yer hairs...

...but the curated box looks kinda fun. 

What d'yall think?


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 17, 2015)

Mohammed will come to the mountain, and bring sample choice video post along too!

Because I'm an impatient and obsessive lunatic when it comes to anticipating next month's boxes. C'mon, I know you feel me.

In the dark recesses of the interwebz (on an aol page no less - who knew??) I found this March 2015 sample choice video.

http://on.aol.com/vi...eveal-518655580

products for yer hairs...

...but the curated box looks kinda fun. 

What d'yall think?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for posting! I like the designs of the boxes. Not sure if I'll select anything extra this month. I do like the hair ties but usually make my own. I like making things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> The other extras look interesting though.


----------



## bliss10977 (Feb 17, 2015)

Great sleuthing work!!


----------



## erinedavis44 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for posting! I love these videos. Hmmm..not sure what to pick. I am already a huge fan of its a 10 but have plenty at the moment. I might go for the Amika blow out spray. I'm not sure about the curated box yet, I will have to look at the products more closely but I do love the Laura Geller blush! March is my birthday month so I may treat myself to a Birchbox Plus item - either the headphones or the necklace.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks like we had 2 spoilers going so I just merged them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Thank you for starting the topic and all the great info already!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 17, 2015)

thanks for merging 'em! and here's a close up pic of the curated items:

It looks like

Laura Geller blush

Dear Clark volumizing tonic

Whish Body butter (unsure what scent)

Supergoop eye cream

Derma-E Evenly radiant brightening Day cream


----------



## BreZblue (Feb 17, 2015)

I think I'll go for the curated box because I know I will use 4 out of the 5 items and I love blush. I also don't really like the sample choices and have not been impressed with my boxes when I leave it up to chance.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 17, 2015)

Since I don't want hair products, I'm going to go with the curated box.  I think I'll use 4 of the products, not sure about the Dear Clark though.

@@Jay.Aitch.Gee  Thanks for posting the video.  I'm not sure, but I think the Whish product is Almond scent.


----------



## liilak (Feb 17, 2015)

Curated box for me!  The PYS choices are a bit blah.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2015)

omg the almond whish body butter is one of my ALL TIME FAVORITES! LOL 

The Laura Geller blushes are fantastic too- I actually got a full size one in my very first Birchbox years and years ago.

The rest of the curated box I could take or leave, and I prefer surprises, so I think I'm just going to choose the Amika spray. I've never really used my blowdryer on my hair (I always air dry) so I've been curious to see what my hair would look like if I did a blowout at home, and according to the video, it seems like that spray would be good to have on hand. Plus I really do like Amika products even though I'm not big on hair stuff in general.


----------



## artemiss (Feb 17, 2015)

I had to add the necklace, I'm a sucker for Art Deco-inspired things.
I do love the whish stuffs, but I think I will leave it up to chance, though, since I was so pleased with my last box.


----------



## graquarius (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm very tempted by the curated box because all those products are great and good value, but I recently got a face cream and eye cream and blush/bronzer/highlighter palette from birchbox  :wacko:   

So I'll prob go with the it's a 10 Leave In Spray since it's a very decent size.

I'm on the edge about the plus items because I'm supposed to be on a no spending restriction for as long as possible! I already bought the Mott 50 spf scarf and love it and it's only offered $9 cheaper so I don't feel that guilty...but the Chloe necklace is gorgeous and $14 cheaper than its regular price of $40!!...Anyone going for it?


----------



## erinedavis44 (Feb 17, 2015)

I just reserved the necklace


----------



## EmL (Feb 17, 2015)

Can't decide between the curated box and it's a 10... Help! haha


----------



## graquarius (Feb 17, 2015)

EmL said:


> Can't decide between the curated box and it's a 10... Help! haha


I might go for both  :wacko:


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Feb 17, 2015)

Can you reserve a plus item before they go live?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 17, 2015)

I usually get an email with the plus items with a link to add the item. Not sure if you can do it before. If there is  a way, hopefully someone knows.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I'm trying to be good and not add anything this month.


----------



## EmL (Feb 17, 2015)

I really just want the blush - it looks like the shade roseberry from the thumbnail posted.


----------



## graquarius (Feb 17, 2015)

erinedavis44 said:


> I just reserved the necklace so much for my no buy.


Did you get a confirmation e-mail? Because I would like to reserve it too, but don't want to try too early

** EDIT ** When you go on the website - a banner comes up on the top saying that you can reserve your March Birchbox Plus, so I guess we are good to reserve!**


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 18, 2015)

I am trying really hard not to add anything this month....let's see how long I can hold out lol


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm planning on reserving the it's a 10!

I love the idea of the candle and I love that scarf! But I can't ever get myself to order a plus item. Meh.

That necklace is pretty, but I rem last time it was offered as a plus item someone here pointed out how phallic it looks


----------



## invisiblegirl (Feb 18, 2015)

Curated box on my main. I think I already own 2 of the 3 hair sample choices. I will leave my secondary up to chance, I guess. Is there a way to use points on the add-ons?  I do need a good pair of earbuds.


----------



## amyd1259 (Feb 18, 2015)

I can't seem to make the video play on my computer. Can someone tell me what the choices are? I saw the picture of the curated box that was posted but nothing else. Thanks in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Feb 18, 2015)

I will go for the Amika blow out spray.  I blow dry my hair all the time and I have fine, straight hair, so I can use the volume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thanks for posting the video!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 18, 2015)

amyd1259 said:


> I can't seem to make the video play on my computer. Can someone tell me what the choices are? I saw the picture of the curated box that was posted but nothing else. Thanks in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


The options for extras are (The selection are up online on BB website):

a candle

hair twist ties

headphones

Chloe &amp; Isabella Necklace

A Scarf

A Pouch

I'm still holding strong, not adding anything on my effort to cut back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 18, 2015)

amyd1259 said:


> I can't seem to make the video play on my computer. Can someone tell me what the choices are? I saw the picture of the curated box that was posted but nothing else. Thanks in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sample choices are:

Beauty Protecter hair oil

Amika blow-out spray

It's a 10 Miracle Leave-in treatment


----------



## artemiss (Feb 18, 2015)

TippyAG said:


> I'm planning on reserving the it's a 10!
> 
> I love the idea of the candle and I love that scarf! But I can't ever get myself to order a plus item. Meh.
> 
> That necklace is pretty, but I rem last time it was offered as a plus item someone here pointed out how phallic it looks now that's all I see. Lol. I do like it regardless, if I owned it I would wear it, however I wont be purchasing it anytime soon.


Thanks for that. Now I see it, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully the wider angle of the chain when it's actually on will draw the eye out and make the, uh, 'family jewels' a little more 'family-friendly', lol


----------



## biancardi (Feb 18, 2015)

I have the scarf from last year's add on.  It is very big, thick and it is great for spring and summer as a wrap.


----------



## Toby Burke (Feb 18, 2015)

March is my birthday month - and I was hoping for something great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not feeling the curated box

As for the PYS - hair products are not my fave.

I really like the 10 - but I just bought a value pack (2 bottles) during a sale at Target.

The others don't really interest me.

I might leave both boxes to chance this month ( instead of just my 2nd account) - the one time I chose the PYS on my 1st account, I got one of the worst boxes!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 18, 2015)

I just opened up a second account so I can get the curated boxes on one account and a PYS on the other. I'm so weak


----------



## graquarius (Feb 18, 2015)

TippyAG said:


> I'm planning on reserving the it's a 10!
> 
> I love the idea of the candle and I love that scarf! But I can't ever get myself to order a plus item. Meh.
> 
> That necklace is pretty, but I rem last time it was offered as a plus item someone here pointed out how phallic it looks now that's all I see. Lol. I do like it regardless, if I owned it I would wear it, however I wont be purchasing it anytime soon.





artemiss said:


> Thanks for that. Now I see it, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Hopefully the wider angle of the chain when it's actually on will draw the eye out and make the, uh, 'family jewels' a little more 'family-friendly', lol


I don't see it at all! All I see is a gorgeous unique crystal necklace   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I caved in and reserved it. My First Birchbox Plus add on!!  :drive:


----------



## erinedavis44 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have a Birchbox addiction


----------



## carothcj (Feb 18, 2015)

I got the scarf and the earbuds


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 18, 2015)

I think I will get Amika on my main Aces account and It's a 10 on my second. I really want to try both and since they are all the same product type there isn't a chance some box combos will have all the PYSs.  

Also, are we going to nickname the Beauty Solutions the BS box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 18, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I just opened up a second account so I can get the curated boxes on one account and a PYS on the other. I'm so weak but I just love birchbox lol


Haha I did that too!

As far as what I'm picking, I'm totally getting the It's a 10, I've wanted to try that stuff for forever


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 18, 2015)

erinedavis44 said:


> I have a Birchbox addiction


Well, you're in the right place. Help yourself to the coffee.   :hehe:



Noel S. said:


> I think I will get Amika on my main Aces account and It's a 10 on my second. I really want to try both and since they are all the same product type there isn't a chance some box combos will have all the PYSs.
> 
> Also, are we going to nickname the Beauty Solutions the BS box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahaha, the BS box - OMG yes!!!!

I *might* pick the BS box on one of my accounts. I am excited by (and would use) the Dear Clark and Whish Body butter, I am less excited by the Supergoop eye and DermaE face cream, but would use them, and while I have enough blush in my stash to keep a South Beach drag show going strong for a decade, that Laura Geller pink one looks sooo pretty...


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Feb 18, 2015)

Want the BS box, mostly because of the Whish and Dear Clark. But I'd also like to activate my two subs that I canceled at the beginning of February to make sure I stopped Birchbox hoarding....obviously that just made things harder to continue my 3 box chaos. Hello, my name is Zillah and I am also a Birchbox addict.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 18, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Thanks for that. Now I see it, too.
> 
> Hopefully the wider angle of the chain when it's actually on will draw the eye out and make the, uh, 'family jewels' a little more 'family-friendly', lol


I reserved the necklace last night, in a spastic "ooh, shiny!!" reflex.

But I do TOTALLY see it now, and can't un-see it, like a Freudian Magic Eye puzzle. I'm ok with that though, because as far as dick talismans go, this is the fanciest one I've ever seen...  :blush2:


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Feb 18, 2015)

Ah hair products - I don't mind them at all but these are mostly for heat treating. I always let my hair air dry and am very loyal to my herbivore salt spray if I want texture.

Although the BS Box is useful, I'm not excited by any of the options so I will leave it all up to choice! This is the first month I'll be doing that so fingers crossed!


----------



## mascara117827 (Feb 18, 2015)

I am so excited as I adore hair products. I'm not even sure if I will reserve a sample this month, since I think I would like any of them. Yay for hair stuff!


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 18, 2015)

I think I want the curated box, but I hate no getting at list a little surprise. Not to mention I really want one of the regular boxes.....like just the box. Sigh I may use the code and reactivate my 2nd account. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## bluturtle (Feb 18, 2015)

I dipped my toe into the birchbox plus waters and picked the navy and white wrap/scarf. I'm anticipating adding a monogram to it very quickly after receiving it!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 18, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I reserved the necklace last night, in a spastic "ooh, shiny!!" reflex.
> 
> But I do TOTALLY see it now, and can't un-see it, like a Freudian Magic Eye puzzle. I'm ok with that though, because as far as dick talismans go, this is the fanciest one I've ever seen...  :blush2:


haha

frank n beans!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 18, 2015)

I noticed that at some point in the last hour or two the March sample choice reveal video went live on the birchbox site.

https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/birchbox-march-2015-sample-choice-birchbox-plus-sneak-peek-video

So we no longer need to go to that aol link I first posted, unless you feel nostalgic for 1996.

If you are interested in sample choice, here are the dates to keep in mind:

-Refer-a-friend by Feb 22, and get early access;

-Aces and those who referred someone have sample choice/curated box access on *Feb 23;*

-Everyone else: sample choice/curated box access on* Feb 24 *

Yay for February being a shorter month!!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Feb 18, 2015)

In case I do decide to re-sub does anyone have a $10 back code on hand?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 18, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> In case I do decide to re-sub does anyone have a $10 back code on hand?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mrs. Collinsbaby7 posted this on the promo code thread:

I just read on a blog that there is a new 100 point code, but I haven't tried it to verify. If anyone is interested, it is JILLIAN =] Please post if you try it and it works! Thanks =]

Someone said it works. I was slightly tempted to use it for a cancel and resub but think it goofs up sample choice.


----------



## amberchap (Feb 18, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Mrs. Collinsbaby7 posted this on the promo code thread:
> 
> I just read on a blog that there is a new 100 point code, but I haven't tried it to verify. If anyone is interested, it is JILLIAN =] Please post if you try it and it works! Thanks =]
> 
> Someone said it works. I was slightly tempted to use it for a cancel and resub but think it goofs up sample choice.


It doesn't mess up sample choice but it can mess up birchbox plus


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Feb 18, 2015)

amberchap said:


> It doesn't mess up sample choice but it can mess up birchbox plus


How could it mess with Birchbox plus?


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 18, 2015)

EmL said:


> Can't decide between the curated box and it's a 10... Help! haha


That's my dilemma. I've already received 10 but it's almost gone and if I snag another I won't have to buy it but the curated box actually looks really nice.


----------



## EmL (Feb 18, 2015)

Update: promo code JILLIAN works, I just got 110 birchbox points! 

Whoohoo to another "free" box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, thanks Noel S. for posting!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 18, 2015)

I think I'm going with curated box on my main and it's a 10 on the other


----------



## button6004 (Feb 18, 2015)

I can't decide between the Amika and the Its a 10.  I LOVE the Its a 10 with keratin in it. So great. But I don't know if I should try something else!


----------



## Toby Burke (Feb 18, 2015)

I will leave both up to chance - a good way to compare profiles


----------



## graquarius (Feb 18, 2015)

Is the birchbox plus page not working? I tried going on it all day today and it says there's no products available...


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 18, 2015)

graquarius said:


> Is the birchbox plus page not working? I tried going on it all day today and it says there's no products available...


same thing happened to me. I tried multiple times today and it said the same thing, no products available


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm picking its a 10. This month was easy. I've wanted to try that forever. I hope it will still be available. Leave in conditioner, shampoo/conditioner and hair masks are the only hair products I use. Does any one else get a slightly panicked feeling when there is a sample you really really want and you're not sure it will be there to pick? I feel ridiculous.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 19, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I'm picking its a 10. This month was easy. I've wanted to try that forever. I hope it will still be available. Leave in conditioner, shampoo/conditioner and hair masks are the only hair products I use. Does any one else get a slightly panicked feeling when there is a sample you really really want and you're not sure it will be there to pick? I feel ridiculous.


No it's not just you lol I do the same thing!! On the day when emails are sent out I stalk my email and then do a little happy dance when my pick is still there


----------



## jenacate (Feb 19, 2015)

Do you get to choose samples on gift subs? I bought one for myself with points. March is my welcome box which is perfect becuAse I wouldn't choose any of the samples this month anyway. Last month I wanted the rtr box but signed up too late.

Edit: does anyone know what will be in the March welcome box? I saw they had a special one for february. will it be the same thing?


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 19, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I'm picking its a 10. This month was easy. I've wanted to try that forever. I hope it will still be available. Leave in conditioner, shampoo/conditioner and hair masks are the only hair products I use. Does any one else get a slightly panicked feeling when there is a sample you really really want and you're not sure it will be there to pick? I feel ridiculous.


I feel the same way! I'm so happy I get my email on my phone or I would probably always miss sample choice since I like never check my email on a computer.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 19, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I'm picking its a 10. This month was easy. I've wanted to try that forever. I hope it will still be available. Leave in conditioner, shampoo/conditioner and hair masks are the only hair products I use. Does any one else get a slightly panicked feeling when there is a sample you really really want and you're not sure it will be there to pick? I feel ridiculous.


Last month I had a panic attack trying to reserve the Rent the Runway box. I ended up calling because my email came so late.  It was even worse before I got Ace status.  I always feel a bit relieved when all the samples are equally good/boring or the curated box is a snooze.


----------



## mascara117827 (Feb 19, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Last month I had a panic attack trying to reserve the Rent the Runway box. I ended up calling because my email came so late.  It was even worse before I got Ace status.  I always feel a bit relieved when all the samples are equally good/boring or the curated box is a snooze.


I get worried/anxious when I am trying to avoid a specific sample...like something I would never use (cough, perfume, cough) that makes the box value crappier to me.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Feb 19, 2015)

It's a 10 or Amika?!?


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 19, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Last month I had a panic attack trying to reserve the Rent the Runway box. I ended up calling because my email came so late. It was even worse before I got Ace status. I always feel a bit relieved when all the samples are equally good/boring or the curated box is a snooze.


I wish BB would send an email to people toward the end of the year reminding them that points going toward ace status disappear with the new year. I had no idea. I think I was maybe $10 or $20 away in December. I signed in and it was all erased. If I had been warned I would have made a purchase.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sample choices were just revealed to Aces and referrals. I have to wait still I'm not an Ace and don't have referrals. I think it's Amika for me when the choice comes.


----------



## Julie Casey (Feb 19, 2015)

Has anyone had issues getting the 10 BB points for sharing their box on FB or Twitter? I did it in Dec &amp; Jan from "my box" page and didn't get the points automatically - I had to email CS to get the points added manually. They said the way I was posting to Twitter was correct though. So I did it again for Feb and still haven't gotten the points. I really don't want to have to email CS every month!


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 19, 2015)

I liked the curated box so I think that's what I'll pic this month! Now just to remember on Tuesday!


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 19, 2015)

So, I'm Aces and see the samples choices are out for March, but how do I select what I want? Have the emails been sent?  I got an email that I could refer friends and get to choose, but shouldn't I get an email because I am an Ace?


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 19, 2015)

it said the email will go out the 24th!


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 19, 2015)

erinedavis44 said:


> It's a 10 or Amika?!?


Have both, love both. It's a 10 makes any dry ends I have look smooth and silky but still adds nice body to my hair (I have a slight wave to it if I work it). The Amika I use to get volume in my waves. Sometimes I use them together.  :smilehappyyes: .


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 19, 2015)

TheGlamGal said:


> So, I'm Aces and see the samples choices are out for March, but how do I select what I want? Have the emails been sent?  I got an email that I could refer friends and get to choose, but shouldn't I get an email because I am an Ace?


I just saw that the aces and refer a friend will get the email the 23rd, the rest will get it on the 24th. I thought it was earlier, my bad.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Feb 19, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> Have both, love both. It's a 10 makes any dry ends I have look smooth and silky but still adds nice body to my hair (I have a slight wave to it if I work it). The Amika I use to get volume in my waves. Sometimes I use them together. :smilehappyyes: .


Thanks! I have the its a 10 and use it religiously. I think I will try something new and get the Amika  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bliss10977 (Feb 19, 2015)

I recently tried the it's a ten lite, and it did nothing for my fine hair. Has anyone used the lite and the regular to compare them?


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 19, 2015)

I want the Its a 10 and the BP oil, but I think I will leave it up to chance. I made some changes to my profile last month and I'd like to see what happens. I've received the Amika spray in the past so I think I'll be good regardless. Boy, I don't know if I can stand the two week wait.


----------



## jb3480 (Feb 19, 2015)

Does anyone know the shade of the Laura Geller blush in the curated box?  I'm super pale and anything too dark makes me look like a clown, but I've been wanting a blush in my BB for SO LONG.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 19, 2015)

I did my first cancel and resub using the Jillian code. It worked but I feel so guilty for some reason. I got an extra 10 points for sharing on facebook- you know the fake account I created to hop the Ipsy waitlist. I know some people do this all the time. If BB really cared they would make it so the codes only worked on new accounts, right?


----------



## erinedavis44 (Feb 19, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I did my first cancel and resub using the Jillian code. It worked but I feel so guilty for some reason. I got an extra 10 points for sharing on facebook- you know the fake account I created to hop the Ipsy waitlist. I know some people do this all the time. If BB really cared they would make it so the codes only worked on new accounts, right?


If you cancel and resub will your first box be the March box or will you get another February box?


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm super excited about the PYS choices. I'm gonna go with the It's a 10 since it detangles and moisturizes my curly hair so well and then on my other account I'm gonna go with the Beauty Protector Oil. It smells so good and leaves my hair so soft.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 19, 2015)

erinedavis44 said:


> If you cancel and resub will your first box be the March box or will you get another February box?


I was worrying about that when I did it. But it said I'd be billed for March so I'm thinking February is over.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 19, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I was worrying about that when I did it. But it said I'd be billed for March so I'm thinking February is over.


Idk when I just opened another account I thought that it said on their page that if you sub by the 28th you will start with the Feb box but mayBe I read wrong??


----------



## graquarius (Feb 19, 2015)

I think if you subscribe now you still get February's, because I wanted to resub on one of my accounts for March, but it's saying the box will ship by 1st of March which means it's February's box. However, if it says it would be shipped by 10th of March then it's most likely March's box.


----------



## EmL (Feb 19, 2015)

If you've already gotten the Feb box, the next box they send you will be March. They won't send you two boxes for one month.

But if you open a new account - like a second sub - then you may receive the Feb box.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 19, 2015)

EmL said:


> If you've already gotten the Feb box, the next box they send you will be March. They won't send you two boxes for one month.
> 
> But if you open a new account - like a second sub - then you may receive the Feb box.


Yeah this is an old account that already received a Feb box.  It didn't say anything was shipping March 1, it said that's when I'd be billed. If you haven't already gotten February, that is what you would get unless they sell out. 

If they want to send me another Feb box that would be fab so long as it wasn't the exact one I'd already gotten. I'd love to try the davines products or one of the mascaras.


----------



## MessyJesi (Feb 20, 2015)

My year sub started in December. I've had BB since August. I'm over the crappy boxes I've been getting. Every time I pick a sample my box sucks. I'm not picking this time. And I don't think I'll be looking either next month. Going to keep the disappointment a suprise. Maybe they'll suptise me and not give me any more shampoos, conditioners, body washes, or perfumes.


----------



## Toby Burke (Feb 20, 2015)

MessyJesi said:


> My year sub started in December. I've had BB since August. I'm over the crappy boxes I've been getting. Every time I pick a sample my box sucks. I'm not picking this time. And I don't think I'll be looking either next month. Going to keep the disappointment a suprise. Maybe they'll suptise me and not give me any more shampoos, conditioners, body washes, or perfumes.


The one time I picked a sample, my box sucked. Everytime I leave it up to chance I've gotten great boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> The one time I picked a sample, my box sucked. Everytime I leave it up to chance I've gotten great boxes


I didn't pick anything the last two months and my boxes have been great as well. Looking forward to this month's. I briefly looked at it online but can't remember what's in my box. On the first quick look it looked great but we'll see when it gets here. I didn't want to look longer because I want it to be a surprise when I open it.


----------



## Brooklyn (Feb 20, 2015)

graquarius said:


> Is the birchbox plus page not working? I tried going on it all day today and it says there's no products available...
> 
> I tried it today and it was still acting wonky.  The page wasn't showing up when I logged in at first. When I tried to reserve a candle, it added it to my cart (the reserve now button was missing). I think that I have reserved it now. Has anyone gotten a confirmation email about their Birchbox Plus choice?


----------



## graquarius (Feb 20, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> graquarius said:
> 
> 
> > Is the birchbox plus page not working? I tried going on it all day today and it says there's no products available...
> ...


I haven't received a confirmation e-mail for the necklace I reserved, but when I go back into the necklace add on page, it confirms there that I reserved it


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 20, 2015)

MessyJesi said:


> My year sub started in December. I've had BB since August. I'm over the crappy boxes I've been getting. Every time I pick a sample my box sucks. I'm not picking this time. And I don't think I'll be looking either next month. Going to keep the disappointment a suprise. Maybe they'll suptise me and not give me any more shampoos, conditioners, body washes, or perfumes.


Have you tried messing with your profile? Every once in a while I change up my profile. For a couple months I'll select all my desired preferences, and either after a disappointing month or a couple months regardless I'll de-select everything except the bare essentials. (Skin tone/type, hair color/type, etc) basically a blank profile. I have noticed I tend to enjoy the blank profile boxes a little more.


----------



## MrsMeow (Feb 20, 2015)

People must have been on the ball with the BB Plus this month.  I tried to reserve the scarf 50 minutes after the email came through, and even though it wasn't grayed out with "Out of Stock" it wouldn't let me reserve it.  Slightly bummed because it's the first Plus I've wanted in months, but I guess my wallet will be happy.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## graquarius (Feb 21, 2015)

MrsMeow said:


> People must have been on the ball with the BB Plus this month.  I tried to reserve the scarf 50 minutes after the email came through, and even though it wasn't grayed out with "Out of Stock" it wouldn't let me reserve it.  Slightly bummed because it's the first Plus I've wanted in months, but I guess my wallet will be happy.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Definitely good for the wallet   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but if you really want the scarf, you should e-mail birchbox and double check if they have any more in stock or whether they could give you the deal when it's back in stock. They're pretty helpful


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 22, 2015)

I kinda wanted the scarf too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carothcj (Feb 23, 2015)

Tomorrow is the big day, Aces!!!!!!! Think the email will go out in the morning or evening?


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 23, 2015)

5:30 AM PST, and the sample choice page isn't available yet. Crap. My schedule today is opening at work, then class, then back to work. I don't have the ability to stalk the sample choice page today. However, I'll be damned if I don't get that It's A Ten spray.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 23, 2015)

peril said:


> 5:30 AM PST, and the sample choice page isn't available yet. Crap. My schedule today is opening at work, then class, then back to work. I don't have the ability to stalk the sample choice page today. However, I'll be damned if I don't get that It's A Ten spray.


I thought the big day for Aces is Tuesday.  :wacko:  Just got my email on one account but not the other. Weird. Went with Amika.


----------



## Brooklyn (Feb 23, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I thought the big day for Aces is Tuesday.  :wacko:


Somebody posted earlier in this thread about the pick your sample choice emails:

Aces and people who referred others  -Feb 23

All others- Feb 24


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 23, 2015)

The page is up, hopefully it'll be earlier than later!


----------



## bluturtle (Feb 23, 2015)

Just got my sample choice email about 10 minutes ago...so they're coming! I picked the Amika on one account ( I LOVE that blowout spray and this size is perfect for traveling) and the curated box on the other account (I really wanted the blush).


----------



## roxymama (Feb 23, 2015)

Just got my email as well.  I'm not an Ace but I did refer a friend who signed up this month.  Picked the Amika and hope it's good!


----------



## button6004 (Feb 23, 2015)

Im tempted by the Amika but I think I'm going to go with Its a 10 since I love that so much.


----------



## button6004 (Feb 23, 2015)

but no email yet, come on birchbox!


----------



## jb3480 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ugh I got my email but don't know what to pick.  I kind of want the curated box but only for the blush, but then I'm worried it'll be too pigmented.  I've already received the It's a 10 and the BP oil, I liked both but am drowning in hair oils, and I don't want the Amika...  Maybe I'll leave it to chance.


----------



## graquarius (Feb 23, 2015)

Haven't got my email yet, but when I do I think I will go with the curated box, although the only reason I really want it is for the blush...

I really want to reduce my boxes to just one this month, but I also want the its a 10 so I'm guessing I'll be going for curated on one and the its a 10 on the other.


----------



## button6004 (Feb 23, 2015)

I keep hitting refresh but nothing yet!


----------



## erinedavis44 (Feb 23, 2015)

The blush on the PYS page looks a lot darker than the blush in the video. Are they different?


----------



## detroitjewel (Feb 23, 2015)

I got my email. But I'm not choosing anything. Im very minimal with my hair. I almost picked the hair oil but it has synthetic ingredients. Its hard ignoring the email- but hopefully I get no hair products!


----------



## carothcj (Feb 23, 2015)

Got an email for one account and I chose the Amika! I'm kind of surprised that I haven't gotten the email for my Ace account yet. I feel like they should send those out before the friend referral emails.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Feb 23, 2015)

i got mine also but going to leave it to fate. this is the first time i didnt pick one though, has anyone gotten pretty good boxes by not picking the sc?


----------



## erinedavis44 (Feb 23, 2015)

Got emails on both account. Picked the curated box on my second account and Amika on my first


----------



## mascara117827 (Feb 23, 2015)

I finally got the Aces sample selection email. I think I'm going to leave it to chance this month. My December and January boxes were surprises, and I loved them. I selected a sample for February and was a bit underwhelmed. I want to see if the random + profile works better for me this subscription course.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 23, 2015)

I have had the Amika before and it is great for my fine, straight hair! 

laura geller baked blush - the baked collection is pretty cool - you can control how light or dark you want it and I never found them to be too dark.  It is hard to tell what color it is

I have tried pink grapefruit &amp; roseberry in the past and have liked them.  Pink Grapefruit was extremely popular when she sold it on QVC

here are all of the colors that Laura Geller has in the baked blush


Tropic Hues: contains swirls of coral, pink and bronze
Pink Grapefruit: rich tones of beige, mauve and shimmering pink
Roseberry: soft tones of rose and a touch of gold
Sunswept: soft tones of pink, golden peach, and bronzy beige
Golden Apricot: rich tones of apricot, cream, gold and a hint of rose swirled together
Boysenberry: a peachy-pink matte blush that looks soft and natural
Pink Buttercream: the perfect petal hue swirled with copper and gold flecks
from http://www.laurageller.com/store/cheeks/products/blush-n-brighten


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 23, 2015)

I chose the curated box.  I like Laura Gellar items and will use everything in the box.  So that's a win this month for me!


----------



## erinedavis44 (Feb 23, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I have had the Amika before and it is great for my fine, straight hair!
> 
> laura geller baked blush - the baked collection is pretty cool - you can control how light or dark you want it and I never found them to be too dark. It is hard to tell what color it is
> 
> ...


Thanks! Every single blush shade sounds like something I would use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Trixie Belden (Feb 23, 2015)

I got my email about a half hour ago.  I only have one account, but it's an Ace account and I didn't have any referrals.  I chose the Amika blowout spray, but now after reading biancardi's post, I wonder if I should've gone with the curated box.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 23, 2015)

Trixie Belden said:


> I got my email about a half hour ago.  I only have one account, but it's an Ace account and I didn't have any referrals.  I chose the Amika blowout spray, but now after reading biancardi's post, I wonder if I should've gone with the curated box.


I wouldn't worry too much. Items from the curated are often featured in regular box combos. I'm thinking it will be the blush or the whish almond butter.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 23, 2015)

Did those of you who made a choice get a confirmation email?  I didn't.  But when I went to my page again to try to select, it shows my choice.  Normal/Abnormal?  Problem?  Thanks!


----------



## jb3480 (Feb 23, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Did those of you who made a choice get a confirmation email?  I didn't.  But when I went to my page again to try to select, it shows my choice.  Normal/Abnormal?  Problem?  Thanks!


I went with the curated box and got a confirmation email within like 15 minutes.  Kind of wishing I had left it up to chance but whatever, hopefully the blush is awesome!


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 23, 2015)

The blush was the only thing of interest to me in that box and I have plenty of blush.  Blush lasts me a long, long time!  So I decided against the curated box.  One thing I really like about a curated box is that it avoids getting a perfume sample.  I do not like to get those as I am particular about my fragrance, have favorites and also can usually get free samples at the stores if I want to try something new.  So they are of no value to me.


----------



## domfront (Feb 23, 2015)

Leaving it up to chance this month!


----------



## pearldrop (Feb 23, 2015)

I opened a second account this month in the hopes of receiving a Beauty Blender. Of course, I did not receive it :/ I have a meh-ish first box coming on my way.

For March, I picked the curated box for my ACE account and am between picking the "It's a 10" spray and leaving it to chance for the second sub.

So, what do you ladies suggest?


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 23, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I opened a second account this month in the hopes of receiving a Beauty Blender. Of course, I did not receive it :/ I have a meh-ish first box coming on my way.
> 
> For March, I picked the curated box for my ACE account and am between picking the "It's a 10" spray and leaving it to chance for the second sub.
> 
> So, what do you ladies suggest?


I am getting It's a 10 on my second sub. I see it at Target and have been wondering if it lives up to the hype. Some people swear leaving it up to chance = best box ever. But I've had the opposite experience.


----------



## Kjuno (Feb 23, 2015)

I have very thick hair, with one section that has a strange frizz/kinky wave. (Thanks pregnancy!)

None of these hair products match my needs. I've gotten the oil before and didn't like the way my hair felt after.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 23, 2015)

I chose the curated on one and am leaving the second to chance. The only hair product that excited me was the Dear Clark in the curated....mostly because it's the only one I've never tried!! 

Now I wonder how many Harvey Prince products I'll get in the box I left to chance?  :huh:


----------



## EmL (Feb 23, 2015)

I chose it's a 10, but now I'm kind of regretting it because I really wanted the blush in the curated box!

But I also know I would have hated the no surprise factor. 

Ahhh, birchbox problems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 24, 2015)

For anyone that is interested- back years ago when I first subscribed to Birchbox, my very first box had a full size Laura Geller blush in it, and it was the Roseberry shade. There was one other option that was more peachy-toned I remember as my sister got that one. It was either Sunswept or Golden Apricot. There's a chance the shades will be the same, only in the deluxe sample size this time.

As for my choice this month, I decided to go with the Amika spray. I looove the scent of their products and they've always done wonders for my hair, so I'm excited to try this product!

The curated box was a really fantastic one this month, but I already have a lifetime supply of the Whish Almond body butter (it's. amazing.) and I have 3 of the laura geller blushes. The other items were so-so for me. I also really like the surprise each month. The one time I got the curated box I really liked it, but I lost a little bit of the fun that comes with waiting for my samples to pop up on the site LOL

I did choose the curated box on my mom's account though- I think it'll be perfection for her!


----------



## liilak (Feb 24, 2015)

Curated for Sub 1, Sub 2 left to chance.

I think curated boxes are always better than a majority of the combinations- I've gotten lucky here and there and got amazing 10/10 boxes but more times than that I've gotten meh or alright boxes.


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 24, 2015)

biancardi said:


> here are all of the colors that Laura Geller has in the baked blush
> 
> 
> Tropic Hues: contains swirls of coral, pink and bronze
> ...


Damn, I stupidly assumed these would be new shades when I picked the curated box. I already have Roseberry, which is beautiful, but I don't need a second. Sub-box law says my chances are &gt;50% that's what I'm getting   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Pink Grapefruit would be perfect for me. Please Birchbox love me and make up for February's fiasco.


----------



## button6004 (Feb 24, 2015)

Kjuno said:


> I have very thick hair, with one section that has a strange frizz/kinky wave. (Thanks pregnancy!)
> 
> None of these hair products match my needs. I've gotten the oil before and didn't like the way my hair felt after.


I don't know if you already picked, but I use the its a 10 with keratin (I don't know if they will send that one out or just the regular its a 10) and I have similar hair- super thick, but all over wicked wavy and frizzy.  My mother thought I had gotten a professional keratin treatment because my hair has really settled down since I started using that after I wash my hair.


----------



## Mercury (Feb 24, 2015)

There should be an option to not get any of the PYS choices.  I have curly frizzy hair, not one of the PYS appeal to me in any way.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 24, 2015)

Well I just got the email for my second account and the it's a 10 is already gone. I guess I'll be leaving the second box up to chance


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 24, 2015)

Mercury said:


> There should be an option to not get any of the PYS choices. I have curly frizzy hair, not one of the PYS appeal to me in any way.


There is! Just don't pick any of the choices and you will get a box based off of your profile


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm going to take my chance and not pick any of the choices.


----------



## Aab09540 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nothing really stood out for me with the PYS and I'm not really feeling the curated box. I'm going to leave it up to chance!  It has worked out well for me in the past. I have typically been getting 2-3 of the sample choices in my box anyway.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 24, 2015)

I went for the curated box, because I haven't tried any of those products before and I am really excited to try the blush. :wub:    I have been a BB subscriber for over two years, and I have received all three of the PYS hair products already. I'm glad they are giving us these choices now!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 24, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> Damn, I stupidly assumed these would be new shades when I picked the curated box. I already have Roseberry, which is beautiful, but I don't need a second. Sub-box law says my chances are &gt;50% that's what I'm getting   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Pink Grapefruit would be perfect for me. Please Birchbox love me and make up for February's fiasco.


It still could be a new color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just was listing the current shades that Laura Geller offers..


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 24, 2015)

In other news, last month I added the Home Sweet Homespun box to my regular BB shipment.  It was my first BB Plus item and my first LE box, and I was so excited to get it, particularly for the cookie mix and cute socks.  Well, my shipment came 10 days after the estimated delivery date, and when I opened my box, the cookie mix tin and two of the packet inside were open and everything in the box was dusted with cookie mix ingredients.  The other items in the box were fine--just a bit messy.  But I contacted BB to see if I could send back this cookie mix and receive a new one with sealed ingredients. But apparently I can only send back the entire box or nothing at all. Such a bummer.


----------



## carothcj (Feb 25, 2015)

MinnieMuffin said:


> In other news, last month I added the Home Sweet Homespun box to my regular BB shipment. It was my first BB Plus item and my first LE box, and I was so excited to get it, particularly for the cookie mix and cute socks. Well, my shipment came 10 days after the estimated delivery date, and when I opened my box, the cookie mix tin and two of the packet inside were open and everything in the box was dusted with cookie mix ingredients. The other items in the box were fine--just a bit messy. But I contacted BB to see if I could send back this cookie mix and receive a new one with sealed ingredients. But apparently I can only send back the entire box or nothing at all. Such a bummer.


That's sooooo frustrating. I've never had bb ask me to send something back when something was wrong. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 25, 2015)

If I cancel my subscription I don't loose my points or Ace status, right?  I went to cancel and it said be sure not to miss out on them....


----------



## jenacate (Feb 25, 2015)

For anyone's that's wondered if you get to PYS with gift subscriptions, you do. I got my email yesterday for my welcome box. However by the time I realized it, everything was sold out. It's ok because I was leaning towards not choosing anyway.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Feb 25, 2015)

carothcj said:


> That's sooooo frustrating. I've never had bb ask me to send something back when something was wrong. Let us know how it turns out.





MinnieMuffin said:


> In other news, last month I added the Home Sweet Homespun box to my regular BB shipment.  It was my first BB Plus item and my first LE box, and I was so excited to get it, particularly for the cookie mix and cute socks.  Well, my shipment came 10 days after the estimated delivery date, and when I opened my box, the cookie mix tin and two of the packet inside were open and everything in the box was dusted with cookie mix ingredients.  The other items in the box were fine--just a bit messy.  But I contacted BB to see if I could send back this cookie mix and receive a new one with sealed ingredients. But apparently I can only send back the entire box or nothing at all. Such a bummer.


One of my friends had the same thing happen. I thought it was really odd because Birchbox never did things that way. If something was damaged all you had to do was send an email and before you even got a response you already had a tracking info for the replacement item in your inbox. I wonder if people are taking advantage of their amazing customer service so maybe they're cracking down on their generosity?


----------



## roxymama (Feb 25, 2015)

jenacate said:


> For anyone's that's wondered if you get to PYS with gift subscriptions, you do. I got my email yesterday for my welcome box. However by the time I realized it, everything was sold out. It's ok because I was leaning towards not choosing anyway.


I figured out that if you have a gift sub, you can do PYS but you cannot add on Plus items.   I hope they change it some day so that we can buy Plus items using our own credit card so that the person who gifted it does not get charged.  I left feedback the one time I kind of wanted a necklace that it would be nice. Especially since we can buy using our points in the regular shop anyways.  

Oh, and I picked the Amika spray and am excited to finally try something from that brand.  I can't wait til box cheats for March appear!


----------



## jenacate (Feb 26, 2015)

So what is everyone hoping for in their march boxes? I would love to try a not soap radio body wash, and an awesome face moisturizer. Does anyone have a favorite I should hope for?


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 26, 2015)

jenacate said:


> So what is everyone hoping for in their march boxes? I would love to try a not soap radio body wash, and an awesome face moisturizer. Does anyone have a favorite I should hope for?


Hmmm... Spring cleaning! A brush cleaner... Face mask... I'd also appreciate a brown eyeliner, something for a softer makeup look.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Feb 26, 2015)

jenacate said:


> So what is everyone hoping for in their march boxes? I would love to try a not soap radio body wash, and an awesome face moisturizer. Does anyone have a favorite I should hope for?


I'm hoping for Davines, I love all of their products! Aaaand maybe a really great hand cream, or lip product that's not lipgloss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxymama (Feb 26, 2015)

I'd like one of those little Laura Gellar blushes to show up in my box.  Any kind of eye or face primer would be good as I'm near out of both.

Please no perfume this month!


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 26, 2015)

I would like to try the maison caulieres perfumed bath oil. A travel size is in the Vanity Affair box and has gotten great reviews.  I don't want to invest in the VA box or a full size without sampling it first.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 26, 2015)

I was prepared to go with the curated box this month, but when the PYS email came I decided to go with the BP oil.  I think the photo of the blush in the curated box looked too dark for me and I could use some hair oil. Plus I took the curated box last month &amp; I did like it but I missed the surprise of not knowing what's in my BB.  

I can't wait for the box pages to load.  I love looking through them.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Feb 26, 2015)

i honestly dont know what i want yet. but you bet i could pick one easy once box choices are up lol i just dont think ive been with them long enough to know everything they have. ive gotten 5 boxes i think? just not sure but def ready for sneak peeks and box choices, ive already tried the box combos (i know a little early) but tried some numbers for march anyway and nothing yet


----------



## kkat (Feb 26, 2015)

I am new to Birchbox and I have what is probably a dumb question...I have seen (from reading your lovely posts! thanks! =) that the company does not do repeat samples.

My question is, say this month I did not get the Bee Kind shampoo...do they repeat products to people who have never gotten them? For instance, would I eventually end up with a sample other people got in previous months?  

Geez, I hope that makes sense!  =)


----------



## misskelliemarie (Feb 26, 2015)

kkat said:


> I am new to Birchbox and I have what is probably a dumb question...I have seen (from reading your lovely posts! thanks! =) that the company does not do repeat samples.
> 
> My question is, say this month I did not get the Bee Kind shampoo...do they repeat products to people who have never gotten them? For instance, would I eventually end up with a sample other people got in previous months?
> 
> Geez, I hope that makes sense!  =)


Yes, they sample most things multiple months. Even if you go without getting it the first round of 3-4 months where they're sampling it, a lot of the time and couple months down the road they'll bring it back into the boxes again.


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Feb 26, 2015)

kkat said:


> I am new to Birchbox and I have what is probably a dumb question...I have seen (from reading your lovely posts! thanks! =) that the company does not do repeat samples.
> 
> My question is, say this month I did not get the Bee Kind shampoo...do they repeat products to people who have never gotten them? For instance, would I eventually end up with a sample other people got in previous months?
> 
> Geez, I hope that makes sense! =)


What they mean by no repeat samples is that you shouldn't get the same exact sample twice on one account. You can get the same product in a different scent/color/etc. They do sample lots of things multiple times, some samples seem to be always sampled so you have a chance.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 26, 2015)

Dream box would be: my PYS its a 10, makeup (not mascara!), skyn Iceland eye pen or gels , borghese, a sheet mask. Not sure these are even in the rotation this month but it would be nice!!


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Feb 27, 2015)

My dream March box, which I doubt I'll get:


It's a 10 PYS
When Sheetmask
Benefit Roller Lash
Cynthia Rowley Lipstain in Dahlia
Wei Manuka Bee Venom Mask
Ruffian Nail Polish in Sahara


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey guys, random question.

Has anyone ever placed an order and forgotten to add their points on?

I placed an order on the app and I thought my points were added in, but they weren't.

Has CS ever added in points after the order was placed for anyone?


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes. I just called Customer Service and they refunded my credit card. I did the same thing using the app.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Feb 27, 2015)

i wish we would start getting some sneak peeks, or pages loading or something darnit im impatient! haha


----------



## Brooklyn (Feb 27, 2015)

MinnieMuffin said:


> In other news, last month I added the Home Sweet Homespun box to my regular BB shipment.  It was my first BB Plus item and my first LE box, and I was so excited to get it, particularly for the cookie mix and cute socks.  Well, my shipment came 10 days after the estimated delivery date, and when I opened my box, the cookie mix tin and two of the packet inside were open and everything in the box was dusted with cookie mix ingredients.  The other items in the box were fine--just a bit messy.  But I contacted BB to see if I could send back this cookie mix and receive a new one with sealed ingredients. But apparently I can only send back the entire box or nothing at all. Such a bummer.


 That happened to me also and I just sent an email to them. Did they want you to send the whole box back so they could send you a new one or were they going to give you a refund? I left everything in the box and didn't use anything. I wonder if there was a bad box packer at the warehouse- the tin really should have been sealed better.


----------



## jtimessix (Feb 27, 2015)

miss_marissa said:


> Hey guys, random question.
> 
> Has anyone ever placed an order and forgotten to add their points on?
> 
> ...


I haven't forgotten to add my points but did forget to add my free mystery sampler onto my order the other day. I emailed them and they had already mailed my order out so they went ahead and sent me another box out with the samples in it. I was very impressed with the customer service as that was the first time I have ever had to use them and I was very pleased!!


----------



## jenacate (Feb 27, 2015)

My march box shipped already! I guess they sent it early since its a gift sub and they didn't have to bill me. I'll post my contents when it gets here!


----------



## jenacate (Feb 28, 2015)

jenacate said:


> So what is everyone hoping for in their march boxes? I would love to try a not soap radio body wash, and an awesome face moisturizer. Does anyone have a favorite I should hope for?


Here's what I DONT want as I'm swimming in these items already. Shampoo, conditioner, hair mask, hand/body lotion, and pretty much all hair products but especially sea salt sprays.


----------



## jtimessix (Mar 1, 2015)

jenacate said:


> Here's what I DONT want as I'm swimming in these items already. Shampoo, conditioner, hair mask, hand/body lotion, and pretty much all hair products but especially sea salt sprays.


I have received shampoo and conditioner in every box so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> however I will say I really liked the Dear Clark shampoo and ordered it in full size. That's amazing stuff. I can't wait for the box cheats to start showing up.


----------



## jenacate (Mar 1, 2015)

I think the only shampoo, conditioner or lotion I'd be happy with is the Harvey prince hello. I LOVED that scent when I got the perfume In may.


----------



## Kjuno (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm out of black and brown eyeliner...so I would be happy to receive some!


----------



## jenacate (Mar 1, 2015)

jenacate said:


> I think the only shampoo, conditioner or lotion I'd be happy with is the Harvey prince hello. I LOVED that scent when I got the perfume In may.


Got this email on my account that's not subscribed. Two products we know but I'd like that lip crayon if I wasn't getting the nars duo for my sephora Bday gift this month,


----------



## Spazkatt (Mar 1, 2015)

I too could go without shampoo or conditioner, it pretty much has to smell amazing for me to put it in my hair. In my last box I got a bee Kind conditioner and it smelled nasty (like 409), I just tossed it in the trash right after opening it (who wants to smell like a nasty harsh chemical cleaner?) Yuk!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2015)

I got the same conditioner in mine. Haven't had a chance to open it yet though. Good to know about the smell. I'll check it out when I open it. I hope no hair products either. I don't need another shampoo/conditioner sample.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 2, 2015)

I hope picking a hair PYS keeps the shampoo and conditioners out. I have too many. I would like something I don't usually get in boxes like a toner or a body scrub would be nice. Or a hydrating foot mask. Anything hydrating. My skin is so dry right now.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Mar 2, 2015)

Last night Birchbox posted a sneak peek for a Jelly Pong Pong (new brand to BB) luminizer/highlight. It comes in a little nail polish type bottle complete with a brush.

I wouldn't be mad getting it! Liquid highlight is highly appreciated on my dry winter skin.


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 2, 2015)

Spazkatt said:


> I too could go without shampoo or conditioner, it pretty much has to smell amazing for me to put it in my hair. In my last box I got a bee Kind conditioner and it smelled nasty (like 409), I just tossed it in the trash right after opening it (who wants to smell like a nasty harsh chemical cleaner?) Yuk!


That is so disappointing. I always thought that line looked so adorable with the little green bee on the black jar. And that a portion of sales go to help honey bees was a nice idea too.  What is with Gilchrest and Soames? Making a cute bottle is not enough. The product needs to smell great for people to want to use it. 

On a semi-related note I found a giant stash of revelon perfumerie nail polishes on clearance at Target and bought the almost entire line. So far I've only tried this purple kind that smells like fancy soap. I painted my nails yesterday and can sort of still smell it. This will keep me entertained until box combos load and then later during the terrible wait that comes between the sneak peek and delivery.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Mar 2, 2015)

boxes are really cute and different this month! love it!  :wub:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 2, 2015)

Spazkatt said:


> I too could go without shampoo or conditioner, it pretty much has to smell amazing for me to put it in my hair. In my last box I got a bee Kind conditioner and it smelled nasty (like 409), I just tossed it in the trash right after opening it (who wants to smell like a nasty harsh chemical cleaner?) Yuk!


I didn't mind the smell at all.  I don't think it's that over powering, what is stupid is the paper/cardboard packaging for something you keep in the shower?  Uh, once it gets wet it starts to break down, who thought it was a good idea to use paper for something that goes in the shower?


----------



## SDSuperChargers (Mar 2, 2015)

Totally saw that video! Loved the little tutorial on how to use it (highlighter is so awesome and versatile!) but very very disappointed in the two types of paraben formula of their highlight. Birchbox has better highlighters in their shop anyway! I want a spoiler that I can get excited about and use!



lipstick_lady said:


> Last night Birchbox posted a sneak peek for a Jelly Pong Pong (new brand to BB) luminizer/highlight. It comes in a little nail polish type bottle complete with a brush.
> 
> I wouldn't be mad getting it! Liquid highlight is highly appreciated on my dry winter skin.


----------



## liilak (Mar 2, 2015)

Random but I had unsubbed and was able to pay for next month's box with 100 points!  is this a glitch or something?


----------



## Aab09540 (Mar 2, 2015)

So I know this is slightly off topic but during my usual random eBay searches I stumbled upon people selling birchbox/ipsy samples and such! At first I was like okay, I get it, they are selling huge lots of samples they didn't want and such but then I started finding ones like these! My mind is blown!


----------



## jtimessix (Mar 2, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> Last night Birchbox posted a sneak peek for a Jelly Pong Pong (new brand to BB) luminizer/highlight. It comes in a little nail polish type bottle complete with a brush.
> 
> I wouldn't be mad getting it! Liquid highlight is highly appreciated on my dry winter skin.


Is the sneak peek of the Jelly Pong Pong on their website or on YouTube?


----------



## SDSuperChargers (Mar 3, 2015)

jtimessix said:


> Is the sneak peek of the Jelly Pong Pong on their website or on YouTube?


Facebook!


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 3, 2015)

Aab09540 said:


> So I know this is slightly off topic but during my usual random eBay searches I stumbled upon people selling birchbox/ipsy samples and such! At first I was like okay, I get it, they are selling huge lots of samples they didn't want and such but then I started finding ones like these! My mind is blown!


$25 + $11.35 for shipping???


----------



## Trixie Belden (Mar 3, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> $25 + $11.35 for shipping???


That nearly made my eyes pop out of my head.  Who in the world would pay that??


----------



## Aab09540 (Mar 3, 2015)

Trixie Belden said:


> That nearly made my eyes pop out of my head. Who in the world would pay that??


I know!!!! I spent like 2 hours just looking at all the crazy!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Here are the two spoilers for March so far based on their facebook (thanks @@SDSuperChargers )



Spoiler



Jelly pong pong (new brand at Birchbox)
Oscar Blandi Hair Care's Pronto Dry Shampoo Invisible Spray


----------



## carothcj (Mar 3, 2015)

So when the plus shop was up I reserved he scarf and the headphones (as noted in an earlier post in this thread), but my confirmation email that came weeks later only noted the scarf. By this time the shop was closed so I emailed them and got a response from Gabby basically saying "sorry we only have one plus item for you but the headphones will be back in the store for you to buy soon". Wtf????? Those were what I was most excited about! And every time I would go back to check the store it would say "reserved" under the headphones. I'm kind of ticked!


----------



## jenacate (Mar 3, 2015)

jenacate said:


> My march box shipped already! I guess they sent it early since its a gift sub and they didn't have to bill me. I'll post my contents when it gets here!


My account updated with my contents of my march welcome box on a gift sub. With a gift, I would think they'd want to entice people to continue it with awesome boxes. Not this....the only thing I'm kinda excited for is the lip stain. I needed the sunscreen so that's at least useful. And I already have the beauty protector spray. And Blegh to the other two.


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 3, 2015)

Reija said:


> Here are the two spoilers for March so far based on their facebook (thanks @@SDSuperChargers )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be happy with either of those. I'd be happy with any of the PYS options too (I didn't pick one). This might be a good month for me! Fingers crossed.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Mar 4, 2015)

no clicky truck yet and no cheat page for my box, and no cheat for box combos yet. anyone else having luck with box combo cheats?


----------



## carothcj (Mar 4, 2015)

I think we will start getting cheats soon! I have a unlock box graphic on my mobile app, but no samples shown yet


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 4, 2015)

My BS box already shipped! Woohoo


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 4, 2015)

I keep hearing this talk of cheats, and I'm sure it's been explained multiple times-but what the hell is it? Because for the life of my I can not figure it out.


----------



## Allison Andrews (Mar 4, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I keep hearing this talk of cheats, and I'm sure it's been explained multiple times-but what the hell is it? Because for the life of my I can not figure it out.


One of the cheats is that you go into Birchbox and pull up the previous month's box.  Then you change the number in the web address to the current month's number.

For example, my March box should eventually load when I open 'www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/3'.  (The last number was a 2 for my February box, so I changed it to a 3 to see the March box.)


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 4, 2015)

I just tried the above cheat.  It did not show my products but the page did change from yesterday.  Today it says March 2015 BB1.  Yesterday it didn't have anything.  Not sure what that means, though.

I hope it doesn't necessarily mean that I am getting box #1 because it shows the same thing for both my accounts.  And I ordered different PYS for each account.


----------



## artemiss (Mar 4, 2015)

I have a clicky truck for March on one account, but I only get the 'March 2015 BB1' when i try to load the box.
I suspect it will go out first since I added on a plus item to the other account, and that billing just hit the bank yesterday.


----------



## Trixie Belden (Mar 4, 2015)

Non clicky truck for me-last month I got my box on the 6th.  I hadn't even checked my page to see if it had updated to February when I got it that early.  Mine will probably be late again this month, like usual.


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 4, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I just tried the above cheat.  It did not show my products but the page did change from yesterday.  Today it says March 2015 BB1.  Yesterday it didn't have anything.  Not sure what that means, though.
> 
> I hope it doesn't necessarily mean that I am getting box #1 because it shows the same thing for both my accounts.  And I ordered different PYS for each account.


Since people are saying.... I have non-clicky trucks on both my accounts.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Mar 4, 2015)

I got the clicky one but I got the curated box.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Mar 4, 2015)

Non-clicky on one sub (no PYS) and that box cheat shows the polka-dot background and March 2015 BB1

curated box sub still shows Feb shipping info, which surprised me, since last month I also picked the curated box and I received it on the 6th or 7th. But then I remembered I did do a march plus add-on with this sub, so that's probably what's holding it up.

This is the first time in months that one sub will be a complete surprise - I'm ridiculously excited!


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 4, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Non-clicky on one sub (no PYS) and that box cheat shows the polka-dot background and March 2015 BB1
> 
> curated box sub still shows Feb shipping info, which surprised me, since last month I also picked the curated box and I received it on the 6th or 7th. But then I remembered I did do a march plus add-on with this sub, so that's probably what's holding it up.
> 
> This is the first time in months that one sub will be a complete surprise - I'm ridiculously excited!


Both of mine have a plain maroon background.  How very odd!  Or does it indicate something with regard to contents or status?


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Mar 4, 2015)

'cpl100' said:


> Both of mine have a plain maroon background.  How very odd!  Or does it indicate something with regard to contents or status?



well, mine is very tiny light pink polka-dots on maroon. I suppose if viewed on a small device it could look solid maroon. Or blue-with-black. Or white-with gold...

:blink:


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 4, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> well, mine is very tiny light pink polka-dots on maroon. I suppose if viewed on a small device it could look solid maroon. Or blue-with-black. Or white-with gold...
> 
> :blink:


Same here.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 4, 2015)

So, is there no longer a way to just change numbers and see all the box variations for the month like there used to be?

For example, just changing the last number:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2014/august-2014-bb1

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2014/august-2014-bb2

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2014/august-2014-bb3

Since we hit 2015, I haven't been able to find a way to do this, but then, I haven't been on Makeuptalk either. I really miss looking at all the boxes. Even if it did lead to box envy, turns out that was about half the fun for me. Oh, and I didn't pick a sample this month so I have 2 complete surprise boxes coming. Thanks!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Mar 5, 2015)

ive been trying to do different things to try the cheat for the box combos and i cant figure it out, they might have completely changed the link


----------



## roxymama (Mar 5, 2015)

Heather Hicks said:


> So, is there no longer a way to just change numbers and see all the box variations for the month like there used to be?
> 
> For example, just changing the last number:
> 
> ...


This method worked for February.  In fact you can still look at all the Feb. box combos.  So far only March BB1 is "working" but the products section is still blank.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2015/february-2015-bb1


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm just seeing the maroon background also, and still showing February's shipping info. I picked a sample for the first time in months and I chose "It's A 10". Anyone else choose this and have some progress?

I initially selected an item from Birchbox Plus but changed my mind and emailed to have them cancel it. I got an email on Sunday confirming that they had removed the earbuds from my box and I wouldn't be charged for them. I'm wondering if this has anything to do with my hold up? I'm usually showing *something* in my account by now. I'm anxious this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Mar 5, 2015)

@@Rachel S I wouldn't worry too much - it isn't even the 8th yet!    I don't have anything but that same reddish background for march too and I didn't do what you did

it is perfectly normal not to have any updates this early in the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I hear ya!  I want to know what I am getting too!


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 5, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> well, mine is very tiny light pink polka-dots on maroon. I suppose if viewed on a small device it could look solid maroon. Or blue-with-black. Or white-with gold...
> 
> :blink:


I stand corrected; this is how mine looks.  Does everyone's look the same or does it mean something?


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a clicky tracking number on my newest (non-Ace) account.  My first (Ace) account still is not clicky.  Can't find any info with the 'cheats' I tried.....  Mine has usually shipped by now as it is one of the first boxes I usually receive monthly.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Mar 5, 2015)

ive noticed now they send the curated boxes first, but no clicky truck for me yet either and i did not pick any sample but hope to get that cargo blush they sneak peeked last night


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 5, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> ive noticed now they send the curated boxes first, but no clicky truck for me yet either and i did not pick any sample but hope to get that cargo blush they sneak peeked last night


The one month I picked a curated box I think I got it on the 7th! I did pick the curated box this month but still not tracking yet.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Mar 5, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> ive noticed now they send the curated boxes first, but no clicky truck for me yet either and i did not pick any sample but hope to get that cargo blush they sneak peeked last night


 I think that's right about the curated boxes - unless you add a plus on the sub with the curated box. Plus=late ship trumps curated=early ship!


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a clicky truck on my box, no PYS, and my page using the 2015/03 cheat still isn't populating.

I'll probably have my box before the cheats work... well maybe not with their shipping service. It just feels so slow this month because I got the curated one last month!


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 6, 2015)

My curated box just went from TN to NJ in TWO DAYS. Mind. Blown. It usually takes over a week, making three pit stops in random states. It might actually reach me in MA before the 10th. Hope I didn't just jinx myself!


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 6, 2015)

Setting the clocks one hour ahead technically speeds up birchbox delivery time.   :smilehappyyes:


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 6, 2015)

I picked the curated box on my second account and my account page still shows the February tracking code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BreZblue (Mar 6, 2015)

Items have appeared for box 2

it looks like it will contain

-smashbox lipgloss

-Elite Therapeutics Rosemary Eucalyptus body creme

-Roloxin lift revitalizing facial treatment

-Jelly pong pong highlighter


----------



## EmL (Mar 6, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> Items have appeared for box 2
> 
> it looks like it will contain
> 
> ...


Where's the link for this?


----------



## BreZblue (Mar 6, 2015)

EmL said:


> Where's the link for this?


https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2015/march-2015-bb2


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 6, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2015/march-2015-bb2


I want that Roloxin!!!  But why are there only 4 items showing?

I noticed something curious that I have not noticed in the past. When I click on my clicky tracking number it brings up the shipping status, of course.  Within that status is a reference number and my reference number begins with BB1.  So does that mean I am getting box 1?  (Because now I want a box with the Roloxin.)  Do other people have a reference number that begins with BB(different number)?

My cheat (that so far doesn't show any products) no longer shows that maroon with polka dots.  It changed to an aqua backgroud with the word Creativity prominent and the boxes are on the two sides of it.  Did others' change also?


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 6, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I want that Roloxin!!!  But why are there only 4 items showing?
> 
> I noticed something curious that I have not noticed in the past. When I click on my clicky tracking number it brings up the shipping status, of course.  Within that status is a reference number and my reference number begins with BB1.  So does that mean I am getting box 1?  (Because now I want a box with the Roloxin.)  Do other people have a reference number that begins with BB(different number)?
> 
> My cheat (that so far doesn't show any products) no longer shows that maroon with polka dots.  It changed to an aqua backgroud with the word Creativity prominent and the boxes are on the two sides of it.  Did others' change also?


Mine changed to the background you are describing. Mine still says March 2015 BB1 too.


----------



## SDSuperChargers (Mar 6, 2015)

Embryolisse Lait-Crème Concentré (24-Hour Miracle Cream) - 75 ml 11,953 
$28.00 
Ships Free


 



Cargo Swimmables™ Water Resistant Blush 1,343 $26.00 

More Options Available


 



amika Bombshell Blowout Spray 4,559 
$24.00 
Ships Free



 



Fekkai Technician Color Care Luxe Color Masque 457 
$25.00 
Ships Free



 



BioRepublic Skincare Cucumber Breeze Soothing Fiber Mask Set$14.50 



*BOX 3 is up*


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Mar 6, 2015)

Boxes 5, 6, 7, 9, and 10 are also populating! None of them are overwhelming but they seem pretty balanced with high/low value products.


----------



## ctr64 (Mar 6, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> Damn, I stupidly assumed these would be new shades when I picked the curated box. I already have Roseberry, which is beautiful, but I don't need a second. Sub-box law says my chances are &gt;50% that's what I'm getting   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Pink Grapefruit would be perfect for me. Please Birchbox love me and make up for February's fiasco.


Just got my box today and it has the Laura Geller blush in Pink Grapefruit.  Hopefully you'll get the same color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Mar 6, 2015)

yep im getting box combos to pop up, nothing on my personal box though


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 6, 2015)

SDSuperChargers said:


> Embryolisse Lait-Crème Concentré (24-Hour Miracle Cream) - 75 ml 11,953
> 
> $28.00 Ships Free
> 
> ...


I would love this box!


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 6, 2015)

Anyone notice box 10 has two pick your sample choices? It's the oil and amika. I was certain they wouldn't combine them because they are the same product type.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 6, 2015)

so far none with my sample choice It's a 10... It is kinda fun seeing the boxes and eliminating them based of sample choices and previous samples!


----------



## Kmessenger (Mar 6, 2015)

Is anyone who has previously unsubscribed and then resubscribed a month or two later getting emails from Birchbox encouraging them to come back for March's box? I ask because the email account that is getting these emails is currently subscribed so I'm not sure why they keep emailing me every day telling me to come back when I'm already back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Mar 6, 2015)

did anyone get an email recently talking about changes in terms and conditions? starting in 30 days, here is the link 

https://www.birchbox.com/about/terms-conditions


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 6, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> did anyone get an email recently talking about changes in terms and conditions? starting in 30 days, here is the link
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/about/terms-conditions


Yeah, not sure I understand it.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Mar 6, 2015)

me either. lol looks like all the stuff that is normal with a subscription service, and they are just covering their butts so they cant get sued.


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 6, 2015)

I think it's related to the class action lawsuit that they're currently dealing with.


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 6, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> I think it's related to the class action lawsuit that they're currently dealing with.


Yep. Section 21 now has this:

YOU AND BIRCHBOX AGREE THAT EACH MAY ONLY BRING CLAIMS AGAINST THE OTHER ONLY IN YOUR OR ITS INDIVIDUAL CAPACITY, AND NOT AS A PLAINTIFF OR CLASS MEMBER IN ANY PURPORTED CLASS OR REPRESENTATIVE PROCEEDING.


----------



## liilak (Mar 6, 2015)

Whaa what class action lawsuit?


----------



## Brooklyn (Mar 6, 2015)

liilak said:


> Whaa what class action lawsuit?


It has to do with making it clear that your subscription renews automatically unless you cancel it (I googled it so I may not be clear on all the issues), I understood that to be the case when I signed up for Birchbox; that my subscription renewed automatically each year without me doing anything( they always send me an email if there are any issues with my credit card). I think most of the subscription services have that sort of policy.


----------



## H_D (Mar 6, 2015)

So far, with 15 box combos showing, I can only get two of them (based on previous samples).

I hope I get the Paula's choice moisture boost oil and I'd love the Cargo swimmables blush!


----------



## H_D (Mar 6, 2015)

I forget, does BB let you know when your year is about to be up? If not, I need to make sure I remember to cancel it when it comes close to ending.  I only want to go month to month.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 7, 2015)

liilak said:


> Whaa what class action lawsuit?


Somebody recently filed a class action lawsuit against Birchbox because of the undisclosed auto-renewal policy (http://www.bigclassaction.com/lawsuit/birchbox-faces-consumer-fraud-class-action-lawsuit.php).

They are trying to protect themselves from the future class action lawsuits by changing the terms instead of modifying their auto-renewal policy. 

I understand some companies have such items to protect themselves, but I can't say I like it...


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 7, 2015)

Off topic but I give up trying to use the BB website on my iPhone. Anyone else share my frustration?


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 7, 2015)

duplicate question


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Mar 7, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Off topic but I give up trying to use the BB website on my iPhone. Anyone else share my frustration?


The app works fine for me, its using the website from my computer that's causing all the problems. I can't click on any link. I have to drag and drop links into the address bar to browse the site.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Mar 7, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> The app works fine for me, its using the website from my computer that's causing all the problems. I can't click on any link. I have to drag and drop links into the address bar to browse the site.


This happened to me too. It was caused by using an extension in chrome. In my case, Adblock. I turned it off for bb and now it works fine again. When I googled it, other extensions were said to have caused it too.


----------



## linda37027 (Mar 7, 2015)

Box pages are up to Box 36! There are a lot of new products. A lot of them are hair products. I wouldn't mind getting the Benefit Watt's Up.


----------



## BreZblue (Mar 7, 2015)

The loaded boxes with it's a ten are 13, 17, 23, 38, 45, 50

I'm really hoping for box 38 because it's a 7 item box with no perfume or body lotion.


----------



## easybreezy (Mar 7, 2015)

H_D said:


> I forget, does BB let you know when your year is about to be up? If not, I need to make sure I remember to cancel it when it comes close to ending.  I only want to go month to month.


No, they don't!


----------



## BriBaybee (Mar 7, 2015)

I can only receive 4 of the it's a 10 boxes, so I im guessing I'll get 50 since it's closest to my profile. I wish the cheat would work already. I'm way to impatient for this waiting birchbox!!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 7, 2015)

I can only get 50, 45, 38, or 13. I hope I get 13 or 38.


----------



## jenacate (Mar 7, 2015)

How long does a box take to move? My gift sub shipped on February 27 and it still hasn't moved from Tennessee. Is that normal? When should I email bb?


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 7, 2015)

jenacate said:


> How long does a box take to move? My gift sub shipped on February 27 and it still hasn't moved from Tennessee. Is that normal? When should I email bb?


Give it 10 days. Just because its not logged in the system doesn't mean it's not moving. But they do seem to "sit" at one location for long periods of time at the beginning of their trip.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Mar 7, 2015)

got tracking number today! yay! my box cheat wont load still but glad box combos are loading.i did not do sample choice so i have no idea what box im getting, can only eliminate by products ive already gotten but oh man i want box 8!!! i also just signed up my husband for a box. hopefully will get a tracking number for his soon!


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 7, 2015)

I think that all of the boxes look good this month!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 7, 2015)

Whoa tons of boxes with that Jelly Pong Pong highlighter! I also noticed a crap ton of boxes with HP Sincerely and Yes To Cucumbers. Fingers crossed for the highlighter and a lip product or at least a great body product. Did anyone notice the gigantic box  #45....seven items holy cow!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 7, 2015)

There are a lot of great products this month, gimme all the Michael Todd masks and the sheet masks! I wouldn't hate many of them, 64 choices it looks like! Time to narrow it down.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm not looking because I don't want to know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I like to keep it a surprise. Sounds like great boxes which is nice!


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 7, 2015)

I've got tracking too, but still no box loading. I'd be really happy with basically any no perfume box, so we'll see what happens!


----------



## Toby Burke (Mar 7, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I've got tracking too, but still no box loading. I'd be really happy with basically any no perfume box, so we'll see what happens!


Same here for both accounts


----------



## biancardi (Mar 7, 2015)

I hope for a box with a mask in it.  I do not want a perfume or any paula choice products.  Alas, the blow out spray (PYS) has several boxes with the PC products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Yes To™ Cucumbers Hypoallergenic Facial Wipes  1,243 $5.99 


 



amika Bombshell Blowout Spray 4,560 
$24.00 
Ships Free



 



Elite Therapeutics Rosemary Eucalyptus Body Crème$19.00 



 



Michael Todd Organic Lemon AHA + DMAE Anti Wrinkle Toner$18.00 




 



Jelly Pong Pong GLOW GETTER Highlighter$12.75 

More Options Available




I wouldn't use the Jelly Pong Pong, but the other items would be perfect for me


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 7, 2015)

Not related to the March box, but something to keep us occupied till we can see our box contents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I miss Gina, the old Facebook CS rep. of Birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She was always so attentive and helpful. My experience with the new rep. Kirby is not so positive though. She tends to reply messages after couple of days and is not very helpful (just my opinion based on my personal experience). What is the point of having a Facebook CS rep. if we still have to wait as long as the reply of discovery specialists to individual e-mails?

I hope Gina works at a better position now.

Did you have any good/not so good experience with the Facebook reps?


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 7, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Whoa tons of boxes with that Jelly Pong Pong highlighter! I also noticed a crap ton of boxes with HP Sincerely and Yes To Cucumbers. Fingers crossed for the highlighter and a lip product or at least a great body product. Did anyone notice the gigantic box  #45....seven items holy cow!


I would love to try that Jelly Pong Pong. It seems similar to the Benefit High Beam liquid highlighter, only it is much more expensive (4 ml -&gt; $12.75) than the High Beam (13 ml -&gt; $26).

Boxes 45, 38, 28, and 11 are all loaded and they look really nice. I hope to get one of them (fingers crossed).


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Mar 8, 2015)

h



pearldrop said:


> Not related to the March box, but something to keep us occupied till we can see our box contents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> I miss Gina, the old Facebook CS rep. of Birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She was always so attentive and helpful. My experience with the new rep. Kirby is not so positive though. She tends to reply messages after couple of days and is not very helpful (just my opinion based on my personal experience). What is the point of having a Facebook CS rep. if we still have to wait as long as the reply of discovery specialists to individual e-mails?
> 
> I hope Gina works at a better position now.
> ...


I don't know if it's the same one, but I called Birchbox on both Friday and the Monday after to sort out a problem with an order I placed, and I got a Gina both times. Maybe she's the same one and she's a Discovery Specialist now? The gal I had talked to was awesome!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Mar 8, 2015)

I didn't PYS so there are a lot of choices for me.  Not a lot of repeats, so the field is wide open.

I did a gift subscription for my husband (lol) so I'm hoping that I get some really nice products this month!


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 8, 2015)

miss_marissa said:


> h
> 
> I don't know if it's the same one, but I called Birchbox on both Friday and the Monday after to sort out a problem with an order I placed, and I got a Gina both times. Maybe she's the same one and she's a Discovery Specialist now? The gal I had talked to was awesome!


Probably the same Gina. I am happy for her if becoming Discovery Specialist is some sort of promotion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am so glad that your problem was pleasantly solved, yay!


----------



## LadyGordon (Mar 8, 2015)

Reija said:


> I'm not looking because I don't want to know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like to keep it a surprise. Sounds like great boxes which is nice!


I'm doing the same thing this month, I'm just going to wait until whenever my box shows up to see what I get. I also don't want to see what I could have gotten LOL.... not driving myself crazy this month. Hopefully we all like the box we get this month   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoubleShot (Mar 8, 2015)

38 or 45, please be mine!


----------



## chrissymarie (Mar 8, 2015)

here's hoping i get that highlighter!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 8, 2015)

Does anyone have the link to see the boxes?

Thanks in advance!

EDit: Found it!


----------



## BriBaybee (Mar 8, 2015)

The box cheat is finally working!


----------



## BriBaybee (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm getting

Embryolisse lait-creme concentre

It's a 10

Mirenesse mattfinity lip rouge

Fekkai PrX reparatives intestive masque

Jelly pong pong glow getter highlighter

Really hoping this doesn't change since I like everything in it.


----------



## BreZblue (Mar 8, 2015)

BriBaybee said:


> I'm getting
> 
> Embryolisse lait-creme concentre
> 
> ...


Lucky! I liked that box too

I'm getting liz earle, body creme, it's a 10, jelly pong pong, and roloxin


----------



## Christine Radice (Mar 8, 2015)

This cheat right? https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/3

It isn't working yet for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My PYS was the Amika spray which is part of 10+ box combos some are good and some are oh heck no so I'm impatient waiting. I did get my BB for my other account - that was the curated box. The account I'm waiting on I ordered a BB Plus item so I'm hoping it gets here soon.


----------



## BreZblue (Mar 8, 2015)

ChristineInWI said:


> This cheat right? https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/3
> 
> It isn't working yet for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My PYS was the Amika spray which is part of 10+ box combos some are good and some are oh heck no so I'm impatient waiting. I did get my BB for my other account - that was the curated box. The account I'm waiting on I ordered a BB Plus item so I'm hoping it gets here soon.


That is the correct link for the cheat. I hope your box loads soon!


----------



## taylormichelle (Mar 8, 2015)

My cheat is finally showing but I'm not sure it's correct. One of the items shown is the Embryolisse Lait-crème concentre which I've received in a previous box.


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 8, 2015)

The cheat only works on one of my subs. I'm getting it's a 10, vasanti (been wanting to try for months), evologie blemish serum, Mirenesse lip rouge, etat libre d'orange (don't mind any perfume that isn't harvey prince).


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 8, 2015)

ChristineInWI said:


> This cheat right? https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/3
> 
> It isn't working yet for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My PYS was the Amika spray which is part of 10+ box combos some are good and some are oh heck no so I'm impatient waiting. I did get my BB for my other account - that was the curated box. The account I'm waiting on I ordered a BB Plus item so I'm hoping it gets here soon.


The cheat isn't working for me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 8, 2015)

My box is loaded for my ace account:  Liz Earle cleanse and polish, It's a 10 (my PYS), Elite Rosemary Eucalyptus Body Cream, Roloxin and Jelly Pong Glow Getter.  Quite happy with this box!

The interesting thing is that the cheat does not work for my non-ace, newer account despite that fact that it was shipped earlier according to the website.

I wonder if they only loaded the ones with Its' a 10?


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Mar 8, 2015)

Box cheat works for me and I am not too thrilled. I am getting the Mereadesso tinted moisturizer in medium. I am super pale and have fair checked on my profile. I am also getting a shampoo, which I'd be ok with if there was a conditioner sample as well. The other items are just blah. Another bust on my Aces account. I guess it's time to close that one and start over with my new account.


----------



## Toby Burke (Mar 8, 2015)

Both accounts (ACE and nonACE) have shipped and should be here next week - but still no info using the cheat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jtimessix (Mar 8, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> My box is loaded for my ace account: Liz Earle cleanse and polish, It's a 10 (my PYS), Elite Rosemary Eucalyptus Body Cream, Roloxin and Jelly Pong Glow Getter. Quite happy with this box!
> 
> I wonder if they only loaded the ones with Its' a 10?


This is my exact box as well and I'm happy with it and can't wait to try all of the products.


----------



## buffyfanify (Mar 9, 2015)

My cheat is finally working, but I'm disappointed that my PSY isn't there (hair oil).  I got a confirmation email verifying my selection.  Instead I seem to be getting the It's A 10 leave in.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 9, 2015)

buffyfanify said:


> My cheat is finally working, but I'm disappointed that my PSY isn't there (hair oil).  I got a confirmation email verifying my selection.  Instead I seem to be getting the It's A 10 leave in.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


After you get your box and your PYS isn't there, send them an email.  I had a similar problem last month and they sent my PYS out separately after my email.  Funny thing is that I was so hot to get it (the eye make up remover for sensitive eyes) but it stung my eyes like crazy with the first use so I won't be using it.


----------



## jb3480 (Mar 9, 2015)

You guys are all making me wish I hadn't chosen the curated box!!  I got mine already yesterday and it's fine, but I miss the excitement of waiting for the cheats to show!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 9, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> You guys are all making me wish I hadn't chosen the curated box!!  I got mine already yesterday and it's fine, but I miss the excitement of waiting for the cheats to show!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


To me, a strong benefit of the curated box is the lack of perfume samples.  And, of course, there must be a couple things I know I want in it if I pick it.  I got curated boxes the past two months.  This is my first time actually using PYS and the cheats.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 9, 2015)

Cheat worked for me! I'm getting one of my top choice boxes from the its a 10 options. #13 I'm so happy I didn't get shampoo/conditioner.

Embroyolisse cream: I've gotten picky about face creams lately, this looks promising though.

It's a 10: so excited. I love leave in cream and this has great reviews. It is too pricey for me to buy before trying.

Mirenesse lip rouge: interested but I hope it isn't really drying since it is matte. Anyone try it yet? I might look at reviews.

Fekkai hair mask: yes! I like fekkai so far and I would love to find a great hair mask since I've only found one I like so far. (Hask macadamia)

Jelly pong high lighter: I like highlighters and the application of this one looks interesting.

Excited to see the sizes.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 9, 2015)

Ugh all three of my boxes are a bust this month, I'm getting 2 of the JPP highlighter and 2 of the Mirinesse glossy kiss, I'll keep one of those but both highlighters will be up for swaps. Oh well, and more number 4 and HP, ugh to both. Oh well, you win some you lose some.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm pretty bummed that I'm getting a 5-item box when there are SO many 6 and 7 item boxes this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only item I'm excited for in my box this month other than my sample choice is the Cargo blush. I seriously can't believe i'm getting a Jouer lipgloss. I feel like I've been getting those irritatingly tiny Jouer lip gloss samples for YEARS now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Stink that as long as it's a different shade it counts as a different product.

With the large variety of lipglosses being sampled this month, it would have been nice to get one I haven't tried multiple times. Ah well.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 9, 2015)

my box still hasn't loaded....

I am just hoping for one with masks...


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 9, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@Rachel S I wouldn't worry too much - it isn't even the 8th yet!    I don't have anything but that same reddish background for march too and I didn't do what you did
> 
> it is perfectly normal not to have any updates this early in the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I hear ya!  I want to know what I am getting too!


I'm not worried as much as just anxious to see what I'm getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't have tracking yet, which is unusual for me, and I still can't do the cheat.. but I went through the boxes up to like 34 when it stopped working for me and narrowed it down to one (assuming I get my chosen sample). I just hate the suspense lol


----------



## button6004 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm getting the Its a 10 PYS box that's been posted a few times, with the Liz Earle and JPP.  I'm not sure about the Roloxin, it might get traded, and I'm going to need to see the highlighter in person to decide if its a good color for me.  Sometimes the warm bronzy pink highlighters don't work well on my skin since I have some pink undertones.


----------



## carothcj (Mar 9, 2015)

On my non ace account I'm getting:

Amika blowout spray (pys)

Smashbox lipgloss in pink lady (eh)

Harvey Prince Sincerely (blech)

Macadamia hair mask (love!)

Jelly pong pong highlighter (I'm interested)

It's an ok box. 3/5 (maybe 4/5 if the lipgloss color works on me) isn't bad!


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Mar 9, 2015)

My no-PYS box loaded finally. 

Looks like I'm getting the Jouer lip gloss, No. 5 clarifying shampoo, Cargo blush, Amika blowout spray, and StriVectin scrub. 

I'm a bit bummed because I was really hoping to get the JPP luminizer and didn't pick a PYS because I don't heat-treat my hair at all. I have a HG blush but I'll use the Cargo - same case with the gloss. Here's to hoping it's not correct, but if so, I have had awesome boxes up until now.


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 9, 2015)

Big disappointment for me. I didn't get any of the 3 PYS options. I'll maybe use one thing in this box. 

It includes perfume, again. At this rate I'll hit the 6 or less before summer. 

Emryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre (garbage to me)

Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle (may use, but I general do not like this brand)

Mirenesse Glossy Kiss (oh, great, another lip product...I don't subscribe to Ipsy for a reason)

Harvey Prince Sincerely (f/u perfume sample)

Jelly Pong Pong Glow Getter Highlighter (I just can't even...more makeup?)

Looks like I'll be swapping basically everything. I'm really bummed out.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 9, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Cheat worked for me! I'm getting one of my top choice boxes from the its a 10 options. #13 I'm so happy I didn't get shampoo/conditioner.
> 
> Embroyolisse cream: I've gotten picky about face creams lately, this looks promising though.
> 
> ...


If the cheat is right, this is the same box I am getting.

I am very excited to try everything, except maybe the highlighter. I hardly ever use highlighter and I have a bunch just sitting around untouched.  But I am still interested to try it.

This looks like it'll be a great box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 9, 2015)

My box FINALLY loaded. The body creme sounds interesting.

*Apparently the rest my screen shot was lost  when I hit post*

I'll be receiving the Number 4 shampoo and conditioner, Mirenesse Glossy Kiss, Amika Bombshell blowout spray, Mereadesso All-in-one tinted moisturizer, and Elite Therapeutics Rosemary Eucalyptus body creme.

 

 ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​







Number 4 Hair Care

Number 4™ Reconstructing Masque
$58.00_INCLUDES* FREE SHIPPING*_


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 9, 2015)

*SWAPS!*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136116-march-2015-birchbox-swaps/


----------



## Toby Burke (Mar 9, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Big disappointment for me. I didn't get any of the 3 PYS options. I'll maybe use one thing in this box.
> 
> It includes perfume, again. At this rate I'll hit the 6 or less before summer.
> 
> ...


Box twin (nonACE) interested in some - already have homes for others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Mar 9, 2015)

so many boxes i wanted lol but last month i had 7 items and an awesome box so i gotta take turns! so not so excited for mine but def a lot of hair products


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 9, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> My no-PYS box loaded finally.
> 
> Looks like I'm getting the Jouer lip gloss, No. 5 clarifying shampoo, Cargo blush, Amika blowout spray, and StriVectin scrub.
> 
> I'm a bit bummed because I was really hoping to get the JPP luminizer and didn't pick a PYS because I don't heat-treat my hair at all. I have a HG blush but I'll use the Cargo - same case with the gloss. Here's to hoping it's not correct, but if so, I have had awesome boxes up until now.


That's the same box I'm getting.

It's also irritating that I've already received the No.4 product but it's slightly different in the name. I get that it counts as a different sample but I've already received plenty of Jouer lipglosses and No.4 hair products...I want to try something new! 

I did pick the blowout spray, but they really should avoid giving the PYS choices in the boxes of those who didn't choose one, otherwise it kind of defeats the purpose of passing on the choices in the first place!


----------



## brittainy (Mar 9, 2015)

buffyfanify said:


> My cheat is finally working, but I'm disappointed that my PSY isn't there (hair oil).  I got a confirmation email verifying my selection.  Instead I seem to be getting the It's A 10 leave in.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Last month the cheat showed me a completely different box than what I actually got once they loaded box contents on the 10th, so it could be you aren't seeing your box.


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 9, 2015)

button6004 said:


> I'm getting the Its a 10 PYS box that's been posted a few times, with the Liz Earle and JPP.  I'm not sure about the Roloxin, it might get traded, and I'm going to need to see the highlighter in person to decide if its a good color for me.  Sometimes the warm bronzy pink highlighters don't work well on my skin since I have some pink undertones.


I want your Roloxin if you don't!  Dying to use that product!


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 9, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> That's the same box I'm getting.
> 
> It's also irritating that I've already received the No.4 product but it's slightly different in the name. I get that it counts as a different sample but I've already received plenty of Jouer lipglosses and No.4 hair products...I want to try something new!
> 
> I did pick the blowout spray, but they really should avoid giving the PYS choices in the boxes of those who didn't choose one, otherwise it kind of defeats the purpose of passing on the choices in the first place!


Also, it takes them away from those who are disappointed because their cheat selection is gone when they try for it.  Doesn't seem to make sense!


----------



## liilak (Mar 9, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> so many boxes i wanted lol but last month i had 7 items and an awesome box so i gotta take turns! so not so excited for mine but def a lot of hair products


I have the same selection except a lip gloss instead of the blush.  It's not too exciting but I'd use most of it.


----------



## chrissymarie (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks like I'm getting 

Its A 10

Mirenesse Lip Rouge

Paula's Choice Moisture Renewal

Michael Todd Moisturizer

Jelly Pong Pong Highlighter

Not excited about getting 2 moisturizers but I'll take it.


----------



## Aab09540 (Mar 9, 2015)

Interesting box for me this month! Not a fan of the Bee Kind brand. I love masks and body butter/lotion though and I did like the smell of the Whish shaving cream! Plus I wanted the Highlighter!


----------



## Allison Andrews (Mar 9, 2015)

I got:

Number 4 Reconstructing Masque

Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo

Mirenesse Glossy Kiss

amika Bombshell Blowout Spray

Mereadesso Tinted All-In-One Moisturizer

Elite Therapeutics Rosemary Eucalyptus Body Creme


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Mar 9, 2015)

So I forgot to cancel my third sub from last month, so I'm getting 3 boxes this month.

My first box is awesome!

Embryolisse Lait Concentrate crème

Yes to Cucumbers Facial Wipes

Oribe Brilliance &amp; Shine Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Fekkai Prx Reparatives Intensive Fortifying Masque

Etat Libre d'Orange Like This perfume

Jelly Pong Pong Highlighter

For my second box, I chose the curated box

For my third (newest account):

Embryolisse Lait Concentrate

Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle

Mirenesse Glossy Kiss

HP Sincerely perfume

Jelly Pong Pong Highlighter

So my third isn't terrible, but I definitely can't wait for my first two boxes!


----------



## button6004 (Mar 9, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I want your Roloxin if you don't!  Dying to use that product!


Send me a PM and we can set up a trade?


----------



## liilak (Mar 9, 2015)

I got my curated box today, my blush was in color Grapefruit for those who'd want to know.  I love my curated box more after seeing my lackluster 2nd account.  I feel like the curated boxes always feature the better or newest products.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Mar 9, 2015)

Weird....on my husband's box I didn't have to use the cheat.  It is already showing a March box.

I am happy to get the Paula's Choice...I already use it. 




I'm getting these items (according to the cheat) on my regular account.  Hopefully I will like the Beauty Protector Oil since I'm ending up with 2.  I did not PYS on either account.


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 9, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> Weird....on my husband's box I didn't have to use the cheat.  It is already showing a March box.
> 
> I am happy to get the Paula's Choice...I already use it.
> 
> ...





button6004 said:


> Send me a PM and we can set up a trade?


Yes, definitely.  Thanks!



JayneDoe13 said:


> Weird....on my husband's box I didn't have to use the cheat.  It is already showing a March box.
> 
> I am happy to get the Paula's Choice...I already use it.
> 
> ...


Those little tubs of mask look fun!


----------



## Ineri218 (Mar 9, 2015)

According to cheats I should be receiving

Embryolisse Lait-cream

Mirenesse Mattfinity lip rouge

Rusk Texture Spray

Wei Manuka bee venom mask

Macadaimia Professional nourishing moisture mask


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 9, 2015)

I am getting box#36 in my second account. 3 out of  6 items are hair products :/ At least I like the other three. I am using Supergoop CC which has nice coverage, wanted to try Mirennese lipgloss, and that Cargo blush looks nice too. I don't like Number 5 hair products (I used them before), but I might give Oscar Blandi a try.
I was so hoping to try that Jelly Pong Pong highlighter 




Edit: Added the screenshot


----------



## Allison Andrews (Mar 9, 2015)

I added a subscription for my husband on Saturday and they said it would ship on or by March 17.  Will that be a February or a March box.  Since the Mens ship out on or by the 25th each month, will he have another one that ships out by the 25th of the month - and are those for the current or next month - so is the March 25th date for the April box?


----------



## DoubleShot (Mar 9, 2015)

So, I think my box is confused. I'm getting a moisturizer/serum for Dry-Very Dry skin, but then ANOTHER moisturizer for combination oily, which is the skin type I have. I keep having this moisturizer and lotion series. Eleven out of thirteen boxes...If any ladies would like the Paula's Choice, let me know. I'll check out the swap thread too.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 9, 2015)

Did you notice the extra 3 Davines items in the curated Beauty Solutions box?
Do you also see these extras in your box cheat page?

Not that I am complaining, I am just curious


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 9, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> bb_beautysolutions.PNG
> 
> Did you notice the extra 3 Davines items in the curated Beauty Solutions box?
> 
> ...


Whoa, please let this correct!


----------



## H_D (Mar 9, 2015)

Both my boxes suck. I have everything tweaked to indicated Makeup is my number one item (Customer service helped me do this) and minimize skin and haircare but for the two months since I have done this, I have only gotten one makeup item in each box (if you consider CC cream makeup) and still loaded with skincare and haircare. In fact, out of 5 items, in one box I have 3 haircare products, one makeup item and one skincare and in the other, I have 2 skincare items, a haircare item, body wash and CC cream. The boxes are worse then they were before the tweaks!!

And they aren't even good makeup- it is a CC cream (in the wrong shade...AGAIN) and smashbox lipgloss.

In both boxes I got a PYS item yet for both, I did NOT choose a sample and I did that on purpose because I had NO interest in any of the items since they were all haircare. Yet I still got them anyway.

I am about done with Birchbox. Unforutnately one box is a year sub but I will cancel once the sub is up. It is pretty sad when you have a box overflowing of trades and a tiny box of items you will actually use!!


----------



## carothcj (Mar 9, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Whoa, please let this correct!


I'm thinking that's just a mistake in the cheat. My mom just got her curated box and it didn't have any davines  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that wouldve been amazing.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Mar 9, 2015)

I did the cheat and it shows I'm getting box 39. I'm definitely not a fan of it. I only really wanted the mascara. I was really hoping for a box with a lip product in it because I absolutely love lipstick and bright colors. The box has Number 4 Reconstructing Masque, Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo, Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil, Mirenesse iCurl Secret Weapon 24 Hour Mascara, Harvey Prince Signature, and Jelly Pong Pong GLOW GETTER Highlighter. I hardly ever use highlighters and I have got two harvey prince perfume samples in the past and I hated them both. They smelled very cheap to me. I'll use the shampoo and conditioner but it's not really exciting. I have been needing a clarifying one though so I guess that's good. I don't use oils in my hair because it's fine and they tend to weigh it down. I only use them when I want to saturate my hair with it and use it as a treatment.

Does anyone regularly get lip products? And if so what do you have in your profile for the lip section. When I do get lip products they tend to be boring colors. I really wanted that smashbox lip thing or the mirenesse one.


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 9, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> bb_beautysolutions.PNG
> 
> Did you notice the extra 3 Davines items in the curated Beauty Solutions box?
> 
> ...


I see them too when I use the cheat. Wonder if they'll actually be in the box? I love that Davines stuff!!


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 9, 2015)

TXSlainte said:


> I see them too when I use the cheat. Wonder if they'll actually be in the box? I love that Davines stuff!!


I was just coming to post the same thing. I saw quite a few curated box pictures days ago all with only 5 items. Wouldn't it be awesome of the 5+3 were for old-timers (which I am)? Ha, a girl can dream of the possibility of extra points.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 9, 2015)

carothcj said:


> I'm thinking that's just a mistake in the cheat. My mom just got her curated box and it didn't have any davines  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that wouldve been amazing.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well, even the hope of it felt good. I have been wanting to try that Davines trio for long.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 9, 2015)

TXSlainte said:


> I see them too when I use the cheat. Wonder if they'll actually be in the box? I love that Davines stuff!!





IMDawnP said:


> I was just coming to post the same thing. I saw quite a few curated box pictures days ago all with only 5 items. Wouldn't it be awesome of the 5+3 were for old-timers (which I am)? Ha, a girl can dream of the possibility of extra points.


I think we will have to wait until tomorrow afternoon to see our real box contents. Fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 9, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I think we will have to wait until tomorrow afternoon to see our real box contents. Fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hopefully we'd all be that lucky! I picked the curated box and still don't have shipping info.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 9, 2015)

I just got my shipping info today. I left my box up to chance.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 10, 2015)

ugggh.   My box this month, if this holds true, is awful  - I wouldn't mind if they switched it on me.  The only thing I will use is my PSY.  I am allergic to the perfume, the hair mask  is too heavy for me, the lipgloss looks to be an awful shade and I am now putting highlighters in the same category as black eyeliner pencils - I don't want any more of that stuff!   Oh well, after having pretty decent boxes for several months, I guess some rain must fall


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Mar 10, 2015)

I somehow made an appropriate call to the Birchbox gods because lo and behold - my box has changed! I am no longer getting the Cargo blush but I AM getting the JPP luminizer and also a No. 5 repair mask.

Hooray for JPP! Hooray for 6 item boxes! Sending wishes that everyone else's boxes changed in the right way!


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 10, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I think we will have to wait until tomorrow afternoon to see our real box contents. Fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Ziieno said:


> Hopefully we'd all be that lucky! I picked the curated box and still don't have shipping info.


It looks like we may be lucky after all ladies. Boxes are live and I still have 8 items! I don't like Davine's at all but points - oh yeh!


----------



## jocelynalexis (Mar 10, 2015)

This is my first box  I decided to drop my second ipsy bag and switch to birch box. So far I'm getting:

Davines Oil Potion

Davines Shampoo

Davines Conditioner

HP Imperial

Laura Mercier Primer

Jelly Pong Pong Highlighter

Temple Spa Face &amp; Body Balm


----------



## artemiss (Mar 10, 2015)

Ugh. BOTH of my boxes got the stupid blowout spray, and that is the ONE thing both profiles have in common: they both state I almost always let it air dry because I do not use heat on my hair, and was the one thing from the reveal I DID NOT WANT.

So unhappy with BOTH boxes, despite having nearly polar opposite profiles, the contents of both boxes nearly identical. The only difference is one got the highlighter, and the other got a tinted moisturizer. (Okay the lippies are slightly different, but both are lip products I don't use. )
I am certainly cancelling the second sub, as this was an experiment to tweak my profile, and this month proved it to be a useless tool as to what goes in your boxes..both subs are practically brand new, so there is scant little in the way of repeats to restrict me, yet despite opposite choices, the boxes are nearly identical to each other and equally poorly curated for my profiles. Kind of amazing that they could miss so hard  on opposite profiles with the same products, TBH...including two makeup items (highlighter and lip gloss) on my 'no makeup' sub.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 10, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> It looks like we may be lucky after all ladies. Boxes are live and I still have 8 items! I don't like Davine's at all but points - oh yeh!


Yay, I love Davines! And my box FINALLY shipped today! BTW did anyone that picked the curated box also pick the bb plus necklace? I'm just wondering why my box just barely shipped today, my boxes are always shipped before the 10th.


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 10, 2015)

@@artemiss I love the Bombshell Blowout (and I dry my hair daily), but I've also used it on already dry hair to help with shine and flyaways. To me, it's a versatile product that does add volume when I use it on my roots, but it's also a great light hold hairspray, which I love because I have fine hair that just gets sticky with most hairsprays.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 10, 2015)

On my main account I'm getting the curated box and on my secondary account I left it up to chance and I'm getting:

Supergoop cc cream

say yes to cucumbers wipes

Paula's choice skin exfoliant

beauty protector oil

Mirenesse lip rouge


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 10, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> bb_beautysolutions.PNG
> 
> Did you notice the extra 3 Davines items in the curated Beauty Solutions box?
> 
> ...


I don't see those when I look at my cheat!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 10, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I don't see those when I look at my cheat!


I wish I had taken a screen shot when I checked this morning, the Davines is gone now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aab09540 (Mar 10, 2015)

My box hasn't updated yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is still showing February's Box. Hope the cheat is right! I love the box it showed! I do have shipping info though!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Mar 10, 2015)

After reading that some people's boxes changed I thought THANK THE LORD!!! But of course my box didn't change! It's still the crappy one  it was yesterday, at least there are 6 items so I get more points, but it's probably the most disappointing box I've ever had.


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 10, 2015)

misskelliemarie said:


> Does anyone regularly get lip products? And if so what do you have in your profile for the lip section. When I do get lip products they tend to be boring colors. I really wanted that smashbox lip thing or the mirenesse one.


I  get a lot of lip products in both my accounts, but they tend to be barbie doll sized. I suspect they are just thrown in to off-set the cost of the larger pricier samples. 

Has anyone gotten a large sized or full sized lip product recently?


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 10, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> It looks like we may be lucky after all ladies. Boxes are live and I still have 8 items! I don't like Davine's at all but points - oh yeh!





Ziieno said:


> Yay, I love Davines! And my box FINALLY shipped today! BTW did anyone that picked the curated box also pick the bb plus necklace? I'm just wondering why my box just barely shipped today, my boxes are always shipped before the 10th.





littlemissnurse said:


> I don't see those when I look at my cheat!





Ziieno said:


> I wish I had taken a screen shot when I checked this morning, the Davines is gone now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Boohoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Goodbye Davines. 

All three items magically disappeared today. I wish we had them, I wanted to try that trio.

Well, maybe next time...|

Ziieno you can use my screenshot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 10, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Boohoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Goodbye Davines.
> 
> All three items magically disappeared today. I wish we had them, I wanted to try that trio.
> 
> ...


I thought I was super lucky since I've always wanted to try the trio and this is my last month with Birchbox.

PS. Thanks, proof of what would have been an amazing box!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liilak (Mar 10, 2015)

My box came today!  No PYS, totally up to chance and I got:

Amika Bombshell Blowout Spray

Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo + foil packet of their reconstructuring mask

Smashbox Be Legendary Lip Gloss

Supergoop Daily Correct CC Cream

Whish Shave Savour Hair Inhibiting Gel

The sizes are so tiny, the Supergoop at 3ml is even smaller than the Coola SPF I'd gotten.  All I can really say is, the green box and paper it came in was the most beautiful box yet.


----------



## jb3480 (Mar 10, 2015)

Did you guys see this?  Apparently the April boxes will have a Mad Men tie-in curated option:

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/birchbox-release-special-mad-men-boxes-article-1.2144061

"According to the site, the one-off boxes are set to include key products for recreating the iconic look, such as liquid eye liner for cat eyes, bold lip pencils and hairspray to hold beehive barnets in place. Goodies for the guys will include hair cream and other accessories."


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 10, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> Did you guys see this? Apparently the April boxes will have a Mad Men tie-in curated option:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/birchbox-release-special-mad-men-boxes-article-1.2144061
> 
> "According to the site, the one-off boxes are set to include key products for recreating the iconic look, such as liquid eye liner for cat eyes, bold lip pencils and hairspray to hold beehive barnets in place. Goodies for the guys will include hair cream and other accessories."


Awww I love this, hope they're good products!


----------



## liilak (Mar 10, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> Did you guys see this?  Apparently the April boxes will have a Mad Men tie-in curated option:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/birchbox-release-special-mad-men-boxes-article-1.2144061
> 
> "According to the site, the one-off boxes are set to include key products for recreating the iconic look, such as liquid eye liner for cat eyes, bold lip pencils and hairspray to hold beehive barnets in place. Goodies for the guys will include hair cream and other accessories."


Omg!  I'm so excited for this, I love Mad Men to death.


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 10, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> I thought I was super lucky since I've always wanted to try the trio and this is my last month with Birchbox.
> 
> PS. Thanks, proof of what would have been an amazing box!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Darn, Should have known it was too good to be true. I just checked and my 8 are now also 5. I was thinking that (while a plus for me) it would be a very bad idea for Birchbox to send out some curated boxes with extra items. I wonder what exactly is going on behind the scenes (programming wise) that would cause these switch outs during the last few days until boxes go live.


----------



## H_D (Mar 10, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Ugh. BOTH of my boxes got the stupid blowout spray, and that is the ONE thing both profiles have in common: they both state I almost always let it air dry because I do not use heat on my hair, and was the one thing from the reveal I DID NOT WANT.
> 
> So unhappy with BOTH boxes, despite having nearly polar opposite profiles, the contents of both boxes nearly identical. The only difference is one got the highlighter, and the other got a tinted moisturizer. (Okay the lippies are slightly different, but both are lip products I don't use. )
> 
> I am certainly cancelling the second sub, as this was an experiment to tweak my profile, and this month proved it to be a useless tool as to what goes in your boxes..both subs are practically brand new, so there is scant little in the way of repeats to restrict me, yet despite opposite choices, the boxes are nearly identical to each other and equally poorly curated for my profiles. Kind of amazing that they could miss so hard  on opposite profiles with the same products, TBH...including two makeup items (highlighter and lip gloss) on my 'no makeup' sub.


I got the blowout product too and I too state I air dry. Isn't blowout spray for, well, when you blow dry your hair??


----------



## BriBaybee (Mar 10, 2015)

I really liked my box before 2 things changed in it. My hair mask turned into shampoo and my lippie turned into lotion


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 10, 2015)

Was this posted yet?

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/birchbox-release-special-mad-men-boxes-article-1.2144061


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 10, 2015)

liilak said:


> My box came today!  No PYS, totally up to chance and I got:
> 
> Amika Bombshell Blowout Spray
> 
> ...


I got this box today on my new subscription.  At first I was not happy about the cc cream because they usually send me something too dark.  However it is a light one and does work.  This will go in my little flight bag.  I like it okay but not as much as my L'Occitane bb cream.  I absolutely detest the Whish shave product.  I can't see any way in our profile that we can say we don't use such products.  (Am I wrong?)  Was just thinking that since I started with the boxes I've started using more 'product' in my hair so maybe should try a clarifying shampoo.  Will try this one; wish the mask was not a packet.

My Ace box is much more to my liking as it has the Roloxin in it.  I am beyond excited to try this and wish I had more--much more.  

My boxes hadn't really 'moved' in the shipping notices so I was surprised they arrived today.  Hope all of yours are speeding along to you!


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 10, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Was this posted yet?
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/birchbox-release-special-mad-men-boxes-article-1.2144061


I saw the video for the men's PYS yesterday and didn't like any of them.  Was happy our men's subscription ended.  Will wait to sign up again until something looks good or there is some good offer.  BTW, if I re-sub for the mens (same account) will we get the monthly box or the classic box again?  Got that classic box as the first one in the sub and hated all of it.  

Didn't realize that the women's boxes will be similarly themed.  Would love to try a liquid eye liner!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 10, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Was this posted yet?
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/birchbox-release-special-mad-men-boxes-article-1.2144061


I am super excited. Even though I could never get really into the show I would love to dress up like the time period.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 10, 2015)

I got my curated box today and I'm really happy with it! The Laura geller blush is so pretty! The supergoop is so tiny though but hopefully a little goes a long way


----------



## jenacate (Mar 10, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Was this posted yet?
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/birchbox-release-special-mad-men-boxes-article-1.2144061


I have a feeling that curated box will go quickly. IVe never watched the show so it would just depend on the products for me.Speaking of boxes has anyone had theirs get lost before? Bb deemed mine lost and are sending a new one. Will I get different products? What if th first one eventually shows up? Will I need to return it? I'm not attached to my box at all so I'd be ok if it's different however I was really looking forward to the Cynthia rowly lip stain.


----------



## jocelynalexis (Mar 10, 2015)

Is everyone's davines items disappearing? Just checked and my trio is still there. It'll be interesting to see what I actually get


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 10, 2015)

jocelynalexis said:


> Is everyone's davines items disappearing? Just checked and my trio is still there. It'll be interesting to see what I actually get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, ours disappeared in the curated box :/

I received my box today and there was no Davines. Still, it really is a good box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yours is a different box, thou. So, probably you will receive your Davines  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enjoy your goodies


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 11, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I got my curated box today and I'm really happy with it! The Laura geller blush is so pretty! The supergoop is so tiny though but hopefully a little goes a long way


Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loved the blush so much I immediately ordered the Laura Geller Beauty Baked Love Collection at the shop (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/laura-geller-beauty-baked-with-love-collection). I can't wait to receive it. 

I like Supergoop products but do not like their stinginess when it comes to sample sizes. That tiny sample is not much better than a foil sample. Dermae is very generous with the samples, Supergoop should learn from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## BriBaybee (Mar 11, 2015)

jocelynalexis said:


> Is everyone's davines items disappearing? Just checked and my trio is still there. It'll be interesting to see what I actually get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine has the Davines this morning so I made sure to review them. When I checked a little bit ago they were gone. It's probably just a glitch. I don't even care since it gave me an extra 30 points.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 11, 2015)

BriBaybee said:


> Mine has the Davines this morning so I made sure to review them. When I checked a little bit ago they were gone. It's probably just a glitch. I don't even care since it gave me an extra 30 points.


It's good that you were able to review them to get points. When I view my box through the direct link I can see them, but when I click on Davines products to review it takes me to the regular review page where no points are given :/


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2015)

I lost track of this thread so I'm not sure if this is old news, but did anyone get a weird popup when they looked at their box that asked if you wanted to upgrade your box to $30 a month, and you would get 2 full sized cosmetics (I believe it said lip or nail) added to your box each month?

I closed out of it because I was on my mother's account, and when I logged into mine the popup didn't show up. Wondering if anyone knows what that's all about!


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 11, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I lost track of this thread so I'm not sure if this is old news, but did anyone get a weird popup when they looked at their box that asked if you wanted to upgrade your box to $30 a month, and you would get 2 full sized cosmetics (I believe it said lip or nail) added to your box each month?
> 
> I closed out of it because I was on my mother's account, and when I logged into mine the popup didn't show up. Wondering if anyone knows what that's all about!


I just got that pop up, too. I guess they are trying to establish a premium box (5 samples + 2 full size makeup or nail products). I attached the screenshot for you.

If you open a new browser and log into your account there, probably you will get it again.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I just got that pop up, too. I guess they are trying to establish a premium box (5 samples + 2 full size makeup or nail products). I attached the screenshot for you.
> 
> If you open a new browser and log into your account there, probably you will get it again.
> 
> ...


It sounds like it could be interesting, although it would greatly depend on the products. I wouldn't be thrilled about spending $20 on two nail polishes haha


----------



## BriBaybee (Mar 11, 2015)

It popped up on my aces account but not on my non aces account. I'll pass since the only makeup birchbox likes to send me is red lip products and black eyeliner. Id rather take the $20 and spend it on something I'll actually use.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 11, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> It sounds like it could be interesting, although it would greatly depend on the products. I wouldn't be thrilled about spending $20 on two nail polishes haha


Same here. I think I will wait to see what people get in the first few months before I consider upgrading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 11, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Same here. I think I will wait to see what people get in the first few months before I consider upgrading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


For the same amount I could just roll the dice on two extra subs.


----------



## H_D (Mar 11, 2015)

oh you don' t get to pick the two full sized items? If you could opt out of the nail polish and they geared your colors of makeup around your actual profile (so I don't get light/med foundations when I am fair or I don't get deep burgundy lipstick or anything else that doesn't do well with being fair) I might do it.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Mar 11, 2015)

they must need to clear out their inventory lol how about having an awesome sale of giving this option to everyone? i hate it when they make things exclusive, way to make everyone else feel left out. i logged in and got the option also but didnt do it. -off subject a little but has anyone sampled the cargo blush before? curious about how big is it? just hoping its not on a card lol


----------



## jennielyndy (Mar 11, 2015)

My curated box arrived yesterday. I actually love the Whish almond lotion way more than I thought I would! It smells really yummy and I am super picky about my lotion.

I like the Laura Gellar blush a lot. Feels more like a pinky bronzer, but it works well with my skin. The hair volumizer smells weird in the bottle, but really good in my hair. I guess it's just condensed in there?

I haven't tried either of the face lotions yet, but I'm looking forward to them! All in all, I'm really glad I picked the curated box this time.


----------



## AshMarie484 (Mar 11, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> they must need to clear out their inventory lol how about having an awesome sale of giving this option to everyone? i hate it when they make things exclusive, way to make everyone else feel left out. i logged in and got the option also but didnt do it. -off subject a little but has anyone sampled the cargo blush before? curious about how big is it? just hoping its not on a card lol


On Instagram the Cargo blush seems to be a nice size. I'm not sure if it's full size but it's at least the size of one of their individual shadows. It's in one of the silver tins. It's cute.


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 11, 2015)

This is my third year getting birchbox. When my sub ends in April I am done with it. I am sick duplicate items. Sick of beauty protector,  I have not used a single item in months from a box I get. I never get anything that is new for the month.  When I first started this sub I loved it for me it has gone down hill.  Years ago I would get larger samples.  I do not feel that I am getting my moneys worth even with the points to buy in the store.  If I got the cargo blush I would have been thrilled.  Each month I see things I would like and I have never got them.. I am sick of Harvey prince samples too.  Maybe because my age is older am I getting this horrible samples.  I got one box left I think I will change my age to 18 maybe it will help   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Mar 11, 2015)

makeuplover2 said:


> This is my third year getting birchbox. When my sub ends in April I am done with it. I am sick duplicate items. Sick of beauty protector,  I have not used a single item in months from a box I get. I never get anything that is new for the month.  When I first started this sub I loved it for me it has gone down hill.  Years ago I would get larger samples.  I do not feel that I am getting my moneys worth even with the points to buy in the store.  If I got the cargo blush I would have been thrilled.  Each month I see things I would like and I have never got them.. I am sick of Harvey prince samples too.  Maybe because my age is older am I getting this horrible samples.  I got one box left I think I will change my age to 18 maybe it will help   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You sound exactly like me. Don't you feel that the longer you are with them, the worse your boxes are?? I get crap boxes all the time now. My trade or donate box is HUGE compared to the small amount of items I will actually use. Very disappointing. I don't even have my age listed but still get crap boxes.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 11, 2015)

makeuplover2 said:


> This is my third year getting birchbox. When my sub ends in April I am done with it. I am sick duplicate items. Sick of beauty protector,  I have not used a single item in months from a box I get. I never get anything that is new for the month.  When I first started this sub I loved it for me it has gone down hill.  Years ago I would get larger samples.  I do not feel that I am getting my moneys worth even with the points to buy in the store.  If I got the cargo blush I would have been thrilled.  Each month I see things I would like and I have never got them.. I am sick of Harvey prince samples too.  Maybe because my age is older am I getting this horrible samples.  I got one box left I think I will change my age to 18 maybe it will help   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I haven't been with Birchbox for as long as you but I feel exactly the same way. I see all of these amazing boxes and month after month I get a box full of what seems like last years crappy leftovers. PS. I'm 24 and all of my older friends (40+) get amazing boxes!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Mar 11, 2015)

This is my 1st sub (bought a yearly through Living Social, I think) and my last box is June.  I won't be renewing.  Of all the subs I have tried: Ipsy, Glossybox, Boxycharm this one is the most consistently disappointing.  I know some people love it but it's just not a match for me.  getting the "Hide your gray" whatever sample this month just sealed the deal. I am 48 not 98.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 11, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> This is my 1st sub (bought a yearly through Living Social, I think) and my last box is June.  I won't be renewing.  Of all the subs I have tried: Ipsy, Glossybox, Boxycharm this one is the most consistently disappointing.  I know some people love it but it's just not a match for me.  getting the "Hide your gray" whatever sample this month just sealed the deal. I am 48 not 98.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is my last month. After deciding to give Petit Vour a try I've been happier with (the two boxes I've received so far) than I have ever been with Birchbox.


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 11, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> I haven't been with Birchbox for as long as you but I feel exactly the same way. I see all of these amazing boxes and month after month I get a box full of what seems like last years crappy leftovers. PS. I'm 24 and all of my older friends (40+) get amazing boxes!


I remember someone suggesting it depended on where you live for some reason. I have two subs. One is profiled on the real me- 33 and broke. The other is an ideal me 24 and richer than Taylor Swift.  I've gotten crappy boxes in both subs. It seemed like when I got crap, so did everyone on the east coast. I also think it's  a good idea never to keep an account for longer than a year. The no duplicate rule always seems to work against me rather than in my favor.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm thinking of canceling my oldest sub that gets crappier boxes and opening a new one with a new email. It might help, idk...


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Mar 11, 2015)

wow the blush is a VERY nice size, and ill honestly probably use this as a shadow. its a little shimmery but gorgeous! the amika i dont think smells very good. (but just an opinion thing)


----------



## H_D (Mar 11, 2015)

@@nikkiaust17 ooh that blush looks so pretty! So jealous! Can you tell me what shade the CC cream is?


----------



## misskelliemarie (Mar 11, 2015)

I have been with birchbox on and off since 2013 and I have to say that my boxes have gotten better. I felt like the first few boxes I got weren't that great. With the exception of this month they have definitely been getting steadily better for me. But then again I'm one of the lucky ones who last month got a beauty blender so maybe I'm blinded by the fact that month box last month was amazing!


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 11, 2015)

Off topic, but I was just wondering if you have the same problem I am experiencing. I placed two orders in the past week (one from each account) and I did not receive any shipment e-mail even though they are shipped out. I had to contact customer service several times to get my tracking numbers. They do not have the tracking numbers listed on the order page either. This is kind of annoying.
Do you experience the same issue?


----------



## BriBaybee (Mar 11, 2015)

Has anyone else's march box page not loaded yet?? On my aces it still shows February's box. I can see my march box using the cheat. Just wondering what's going on, Ive never had a box not load on the 10th.


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 11, 2015)

The box that came in the mail did not match the cheat. The cheat is actually the official- March box for me when I just log in.  I still got to review for 6 items.

I was supposed to get a jouer lip gloss, jelly ping pong highlighter, No 4 shampoo, a foil of No 4 mask, amika (my pys) and strivectin scub. 

Instead I got the strivectin, a bottle of No.4 shampoo, my amika, a cargo blush and a jouer of cc cream. 

Should I feel cheated or glad? Masks are usually too heavy for my hair and I heard the ping pong stuff is glittery, like temptu in a cuter bottle.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 11, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> The box that came in the mail did not match the cheat. The cheat is actually the official- March box for me when I just log in.  I still got to review for 6 items.
> 
> I was supposed to get a jouer lip gloss, jelly ping pong highlighter, No 4 shampoo, a foil of No 4 mask, amika (my pys) and strivectin scub.
> 
> ...


It's good that you got the extra points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But, I would contact them to ask what is going on. They might send you those 3 items separately.

The cs rep just told me that tech team is having difficulties and currently trying to deal with them.

Enjoy your goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Mar 11, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> The box that came in the mail did not match the cheat. The cheat is actually the official- March box for me when I just log in.  I still got to review for 6 items.
> 
> I was supposed to get a jouer lip gloss, jelly ping pong highlighter, No 4 shampoo, a foil of No 4 mask, amika (my pys) and strivectin scub.
> 
> ...


The SAME exact thing happened to me. 

I just reached out to customer service because at the very least, I want to be able to review the things I got so I don't get them again and can remember if I liked them or not.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Mar 11, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> The box that came in the mail did not match the cheat. The cheat is actually the official- March box for me when I just log in.  I still got to review for 6 items.
> 
> I was supposed to get a jouer lip gloss, jelly ping pong highlighter, No 4 shampoo, a foil of No 4 mask, amika (my pys) and strivectin scub.
> 
> ...


same exact thing going on with my box!! I thought my box was having an identity crisis, because when the cheat first worked for me on Monday 3/9, it was box 26, going by the box combination pages:

Amika

Jouer lip gloss

Cargo blush

No 4 Clarifying shampoo 

Strivectin Scrub

Then when my box went "live" on the site and app, it turned to:

Amika

Jouer lip gloss

No 4 Clarifying shampoo

No 4 masque

Jelly Pong Pong highlighter

Strivectin Scrub

Yet what actually showed up in the mailbox today was 

Amika

No 4 Clarifying shampoo

Cargo blush

Jouer pearl cream primer or something

Strivectin scrub

But the official box page for reviewing still lists the second iteration there. Weird. 

Overall an ok box. I did not pick a sample. So far I like the blush and scrub. The shampoo is a bit boring, but I have used it before and will use it again. 

I picked the curated on my second account - and added the necklace as a plus item. As someone else posted on this thread (sorry, I can't find it now), this package shipped out LATE on the 10th - unusual for curated to ship so late, in my experience. The necklace must have slowed things down.


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 11, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Yet what actually showed up in the mailbox today was
> 
> Amika
> 
> ...


Be sure to review the original list in case it changes. It is nice that I'm getting the points for a 6 item box.

Did anyone who got the jello ping pong highlighter or jouer lip gloss think "Wow this is the best sample ever !" ? Is it worth pestering CS over?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

BriBaybee said:


> Has anyone else's march box page not loaded yet?? On my aces it still shows February's box. I can see my march box using the cheat. Just wondering what's going on, Ive never had a box not load on the 10th.


 My Ace's box has not loaded yet.  I emailed Birchbox, Ella stated that Birchbox is doing updates to the website. She told me to expect some new information when everything is set.  I did get a link to shipping information for my box today, even if I can't see what is in it yet! 

*Everyone who has received their boxes already please post pictures, so I can live vicariously though you!!! *


----------



## Ineri218 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ineri218 said:


> According to cheats I should be receiving
> 
> Embryolisse Lait-cream
> 
> ...


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 11, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> they must need to clear out their inventory lol how about having an awesome sale of giving this option to everyone? i hate it when they make things exclusive, way to make everyone else feel left out. i logged in and got the option also but didnt do it. -off subject a little but has anyone sampled the cargo blush before? curious about how big is it? just hoping its not on a card lol


I just received my second box today which has the Cargo blush. It is 0.11 oz. Full size is 0.37 oz and sold for $26 which makes the value of the sample around $8 which is better than most of the samples we get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> My Ace's box has not loaded yet.  I emailed Birchbox, Ella stated that Birchbox is doing updates to the website. She told me to expect some new information when everything is set.  I did get a link to shipping information for my box today, even if I can't see what is in it yet!
> 
> *Everyone who has received their boxes already please post pictures, so I can live vicariously though you!!! *


  

This is my curated box (from the ACE account):





And this is the second one (I received it but still cannot see it on the website   ) :


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 11, 2015)

I should be receiving my box tomorrow. I'm so excited because it is the first month that I haven't looked at my box ahead of time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 11, 2015)

I can't wait to get mine since I didn't look ahead of time either. I've been tempted many times but have held off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Fingers crossed it's a good one.


----------



## SouthernSass (Mar 11, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> The box that came in the mail did not match the cheat. The cheat is actually the official- March box for me when I just log in. I still got to review for 6 items.
> 
> I was supposed to get a jouer lip gloss, jelly ping pong highlighter, No 4 shampoo, a foil of No 4 mask, amika (my pys) and strivectin scub.
> 
> Instead I got the strivectin, a bottle of No.4 shampoo, my amika, a cargo blush and a jouer of cc cream.


Happened to me too. Except..... I only received the Amika, Strivectin, and #4 Shampoo. No blush, no conditioner, and no Jouer cream. I did receive two of those sleeves they pack the tiny items in but one was flat and one was empty! Frustrated.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Mar 12, 2015)

H_D said:


> @@nikkiaust17 ooh that blush looks so pretty! So jealous! Can you tell me what shade the CC cream is?


sorry i just got back on, the shade is fair to light


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 12, 2015)

SouthernSass said:


> Happened to me too. Except..... I only received the Amika, Strivectin, and #4 Shampoo. No blush, no conditioner, and no Jouer cream. I did receive two of those sleeves they pack the tiny items in but one was flat and one was empty! Frustrated.


You should let them know.  I wonder if they will send you what's on the card or on the box page. It's funny how there is this wacky default box going around.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 12, 2015)

I can only hope that my box is different from what I have online.

seriously - my box sucks.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Mar 12, 2015)

I really like the Laura Gellar blush from the curated box! But I've been a fan of hers for a while.  I liked the baked foundation powder too.  Her spackle primer is great too.  Hint: Birchbox, how about a spackle sample?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I haven't tried anything else from the box yet.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 12, 2015)

I just got my box! Really happy with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Amika Blowout Spray (my PYS)

No. 4 Clarifying Shampoo

No. 4 Reconstructing Masque

Mirenesse Glossy Kiss

Cover FX Mattifying BB Gel

Harvey Prince Sincerely

The only thing I don't like is the HP fragrance, everything else is a win!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 12, 2015)

So sad...

My box loaded and it is different than the cheat. Now I might avoid the cheat so I don't disappoint myself.

Embroyolosse cream stayed the same.

It's a 10 PYS stayed

Jelly pong pong stayed.

Fekkai hair mask changed to shampoo! Grrrr I was so looking forward to a mask. My hair is dry.

Mirenesse mattfinity lip rouge changed to temple spa body balm. I want my red matte Lippie.

I hope the loaded box isn't what arrives. Has anyone received their cheat box when the loaded box is different?


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 12, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> So sad...
> 
> My box loaded and it is different than the cheat. Now I might avoid the cheat so I don't disappoint myself.
> 
> ...


One of my subs got lip rouge this month but it wasn't the bright red. It is called Paris and is fuchsia.


----------



## Sunfish (Mar 12, 2015)

I was pleasantly surprised to find my box in my mailbox last night as - per tracking - it wasn't due to arrive until tomorrow (Friday) or Saturday. I love the continued variations of the boxes themselves but was upon opening my box I was disappointed to see not one but TWO items that I've received previously! I wanted to make certain so made certain I hadn't received them in an ipsy bag, that there wasn't some variation in them that I was missing, etc. nope...they are repeats. I actually rec'd both items - Embryolisse Lait-Crème Concentré &amp; Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Spray - in the same box, "Holiday 2013." Strangely that box is "missing" from my box/ sample history online, but I have the product info card/ insert from the box. I have only ever had one BB subscription/ account; my sub hasn't been continuous &amp; has included some gifted months &amp; some self-paid, but it's all been on one account. This is the first time I've had any issue w/ repeated products. &amp; yes, I had seen the repeats on my account prior to my box arriving but w/ all if the changes &amp; craziness w/ others' boxes I didn't think much of it until my actual box was in hand. I emailed CS this morning so we'll see what happens.

For what it's worth, my other items were:

-Harvey Prince Sincerely (not great 4 me, but not bad; I'm the first to admit that I'm super picky in re: to perfumes but happy that it's at least a cruelty-free brand)

- Mirenesse Glossy Kiss in Starlet (def more of a fall/ winter shade but I like it; nice size &amp; I'll likely get good use out of it come fall, though not so sure about it doubling well as a blush/ cheek tint)

-Jelly Pong Pong Glow Getter luminizer gel (i can't get it to apply/ blend well as a highlighter to save my life - I've tried stippling brushes, fingers, sponge, etc - BUT I'm playing w/ it as an all-over eye color &amp; so far so good; a nice subtle wash if glowy color that looks good in my pale skin, didn't irritate my sensitive eyelids, &amp; so far no creasing, though I did use primer b/c I usually do.)


----------



## LuckyMoon (Mar 12, 2015)

I got my box today:

Beauty Protector oil - my PYS

No. 4 clarifying shampoo &amp; masque 

Jouer luminizing moisture tint

Mirenesse glossy kiss in 08 Cheeky Kiss

Wei Manuka bee venom mask

Not a bad box for me.  I am really tired of hair products though. I looked back &amp; I the last time I didn't get hair products in a box was October. &lt;_&lt;   

Actually I was prepared to hate the No. 4 products because the last time I had something from that brand I thought it was stinky.  This shampoo smells pretty good.

I like the color of the glossy stick and love the smell of the BP products.

I am going to use the bee venom mask but I am a little scared of it.  It's been since childhood that I was stung &amp; I don't think I'm allergic but I have really sensitive skin.  I hope it goes well. 

ETA:  And 6 product box - Yay for 60 points!


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 12, 2015)

I know I just got my box today, but I am already excited for April


----------



## SouthernSass (Mar 12, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> You should let them know. I wonder if they will send you what's on the card or on the box page. It's funny how there is this wacky default box going around.


I emailed them yesterday, no answer yet. I'll let y'all know as soon as I hear. I wouldn't have minded if the contents matched the card! I just want my samples, not points!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BriBaybee (Mar 12, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> So sad...
> 
> My box loaded and it is different than the cheat. Now I might avoid the cheat so I don't disappoint myself.
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me!! I was looking forward to the mask and lippie too.


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 13, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Mirenesse mattfinity lip rouge changed to temple spa body balm. I want my red matte Lippie.


FWIW: I've recieved that Lippie and while it looks good and is matte, it had zero staying power on me. Came off on everything. And not just a partial transfer, like if I touched my lip at all ALL the rouge on that part of my lip would come off and my real lip color would show through. I tried to let it dry for awhile, I tried setting it with a powder, starting with a primer, nothing helped. After giving it multiple attempts I just threw it away.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 13, 2015)

TippyAG said:


> FWIW: I've recieved that Lippie and while it looks good and is matte, it had zero staying power on me. Came off on everything. And not just a partial transfer, like if I touched my lip at all ALL the rouge on that part of my lip would come off and my real lip color would show through. I tried to let it dry for awhile, I tried setting it with a powder, starting with a primer, nothing helped. After giving it multiple attempts I just threw it away.


Bummer. Thanks for making me feel better for missing out. I HATE when lipstick transfers. Maybe temple spa body balm will end up being a HG lol


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 13, 2015)

TippyAG said:


> FWIW: I've recieved that Lippie and while it looks good and is matte, it had zero staying power on me. Came off on everything. And not just a partial transfer, like if I touched my lip at all ALL the rouge on that part of my lip would come off and my real lip color would show through. I tried to let it dry for awhile, I tried setting it with a powder, starting with a primer, nothing helped. After giving it multiple attempts I just threw it away.


I thought it was just me. There are lip marks on all my coffee mugs now.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 13, 2015)

TippyAG said:


> FWIW: I've recieved that Lippie and while it looks good and is matte, it had zero staying power on me. Came off on everything. And not just a partial transfer, like if I touched my lip at all ALL the rouge on that part of my lip would come off and my real lip color would show through. I tried to let it dry for awhile, I tried setting it with a powder, starting with a primer, nothing helped. After giving it multiple attempts I just threw it away.


Same thing here. I was so bummed that I didn't receive it the month it seemed like everyone got it...November maybe? Anyway I bought the full size in the color Rome, bad idea. Not only did the color look like I was wearing concealer on my lips (I'm not even that dark) but it came off on everything! After accidentally swiping the arm of my favorite shirt I threw the thing away.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Mar 13, 2015)

For all of you that had the box mix up (no Jouer gloss, no JPP luminizer), I got a response back from CS. *shrug* I guess that's fine. Seems like a cop out answer to say that the pages "may update frequently leading up the box's shipment" because I received the box before the page updated to the correct contents, and I based my CS request off the official "launch" page. 

"Box Pages may update frequently leading up to your box's shipment, and I'm so sorry for any confusion or disappointment that may have caused! Rest assured, you received the right box this month, and I see that your Box Page is now up to date. Unfortunately I am unable to send you the samples that appeared in your first Box Page, but there is a very good chance that you could receive them in a future box!

For the disappointment, I have added 52 points to your account. You now have $20 to spend with us!"


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 13, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> For all of you that had the box mix up (no Jouer gloss, no JPP luminizer), I got a response back from CS. *shrug* I guess that's fine. Seems like a cop out answer to say that the pages "may update frequently leading up the box's shipment" because I received the box before the page updated to the correct contents, and I based my CS request off the official "launch" page.
> 
> "Box Pages may update frequently leading up to your box's shipment, and I'm so sorry for any confusion or disappointment that may have caused! Rest assured, you received the right box this month, and I see that your Box Page is now up to date. Unfortunately I am unable to send you the samples that appeared in your first Box Page, but there is a very good chance that you could receive them in a future box!
> 
> For the disappointment, I have added 52 points to your account. You now have $20 to spend with us!"


I just went back and was able to review the two mystery items (blush and jouer). So this month I got 80 review points. That's almost a free box. Good enough for me.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Mar 13, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I just went back and was able to review the two mystery items (blush and jouer). So this month I got 80 review points. That's almost a free box. Good enough for me.


I also got to review the initial items listed in my box page that I didn't actually receive - so that is 80 review points plus 10 points for sharing on social media!  

Looks like the cosmos is hooking me up this week...on Tuesday, a vending machine in my school's basement accidentally spit out TWO packages of cheese and peanut butter cracker sandwiches

  :smilehappyyes:   :drive:   :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Allison Andrews (Mar 13, 2015)

My tracking hasn't updated since May 9. I looked back at previous months and it was normally just a day or two later that tracking updated at this point. (Ready to transfer to USPS).


----------



## liilak (Mar 13, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I also got to review the initial items listed in my box page that I didn't actually receive - so that is 80 review points plus 10 points for sharing on social media!
> 
> Looks like the cosmos is hooking me up this week...on Tuesday, a vending machine in my school's basement accidentally spit out TWO packages of cheese and peanut butter cracker sandwiches
> 
> :smilehappyyes:   :drive:   :smilehappyyes:


hahahahaha


----------



## BreZblue (Mar 13, 2015)

I received my box today. I got the it's a ten box with the liz earle and roloxin. I have gotten the Liz Earle on another count a few months ago when it was a sample choice so when I opened my box today I was surprised because it seemed smaller than I remembered. I went to my bathroom to check and the Liz Earle I got a few months ago was 30 mL and the one I got today is 15 mL. However, two roloxin treatments were sent when I was only expecting one, so it balances out. I also got the elite therapeutics lotion and I do not enjoy the smell, yuck.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 13, 2015)

the macadamia sample is huge - but it is for medium/coarse hair.  Which is totally unsuitable - my profile states fine, oily hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

off to see if anyone has facial mask to swap


----------



## artemiss (Mar 14, 2015)

The bottles of amika were slightly different in my two boxes, despite being the same size. Huh.

I was also little disappointed that with all the possible box combos, I ended up with not only nearly identical (disappointing) contents, but the exact same box top as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Has anyone tried the Mirenesse Glossy Kiss crayons? I got that in Starlet in one of my boxes, and was intrigued to try it, but seeing how poorly the 'stain' lasted for others, now I am not so sure...


----------



## liliana.ro (Mar 14, 2015)

I finally got to see what I'm getting and I'm so torn between canceling and trying one more month.

The last time I signed up for BB a few years ago, I chose the Gwyneth Paltrow curated box. It was awful lol.

But I swear the Harvey Prince "Hello" perfume is everywhere! This will be my third one in as many years. And it'll be the third one that goes in the swap pile lol. Can't stand the scent.

My other 4 products seem interesting and I'm curious to try.

Visanti Face rejuvenator

Beauty Protector detangler

Temple Spa Face and body balm

and JPP highlighter

I may get one more month and hopefully get to pick a sample that will make it worth to stick around.


----------



## LadyGordon (Mar 14, 2015)

I received my box today, and this is the second month I’ve been with Birchbox. I have to say so far I am not impressed and will give it a few months before I decide to cancel. I hope the products improve, but it’s obvious that no attention is paid to the profile I filled out. But hey it’s only $10, so will see how it oes. This month I got:

Jelly Pong Pong Highlighter - this is going up for trade, I am too old for glittery stuff

Mirenesse Glossy Kiss - this lippie is awful, doesn’t stay on at all

Harvey Prince Sincerely - I actually do like this scent

Embryolisse 24 hour miracle cream - looking forward to trying it but the sample is tiny

Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle - I like hair products so will give it a try

Maybe I’ll try a curated box next time, and see if I have better luck. Leaving it up to chance so far isn’t working too well, I have liked 2 or 3 products from each box. Here’s hoping next month’s box is better.


----------



## jenacate (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm so jealous of everyone that has their box already! My gift sub shipped on February 27 and never moved. They shipped a new one to me on March 11 and it hasn't moved yet either. I hope it's going and just not updating. Plus now I have idea what illbe getting since the contents may not be the same. The email said I'm getting welcome box (107) Valentine's Day. Does anyone know how to find the contents? The only product I was excited to get, I just recieved in a pick two so I welcome a different box.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 15, 2015)

jenacate said:


> I'm so jealous of everyone that has their box already! My gift sub shipped on February 27 and never moved. They shipped a new one to me on March 11 and it hasn't moved yet either. I hope it's going and just not updating. Plus now I have idea what illbe getting since the contents may not be the same. The email said I'm getting welcome box (107) Valentine's Day. Does anyone know how to find the contents? The only product I was excited to get, I just recieved in a pick two so I welcome a different box.


I received the Valetines box instead of my curated box last month. Contents were: red Cynthia Rowley lipgloss, beauty protect detangler, a body lotion, some tea bags, and there may have been one more thing but I can't think of it right now.


----------



## jenacate (Mar 15, 2015)

erinedavis44 said:


> I received the Valetines box instead of my curated box last month. Contents were: red Cynthia Rowley lipgloss, beauty protect detangler, a body lotion, some tea bags, and there may have been one more thing but I can't think of it right now.


That sounds about like my original welcome box. It had Cynthia rowley lip stain( I'm hoping any color but sugar) bp detangle, g&amp;s lotion, coola and a Catherine someone perfume.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 15, 2015)

jenacate said:


> That sounds about like my original welcome box. It had Cynthia rowley lip stain( I'm hoping any color but sugar) bp detangle, g&amp;s lotion, coola and a Catherine someone perfume.


Yep, Coola was the last thing that I couldn't think of lol


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Mar 15, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I also got to review the initial items listed in my box page that I didn't actually receive - so that is 80 review points plus 10 points for sharing on social media!


Do you actually see on your account the extra 10 points for sharing your March birchbox? I tried sharing my boxes from both of my accounts on social media and I didn't receive the 10 points on either accounts. I was wondering if they had stopped allowing you to receive points for sharing your boxes.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Mar 15, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> I received my box today. I got the it's a ten box with the liz earle and roloxin. I have gotten the Liz Earle on another count a few months ago when it was a sample choice so when I opened my box today I was surprised because it seemed smaller than I remembered. I went to my bathroom to check and the Liz Earle I got a few months ago was 30 mL and the one I got today is 15 mL. However, two roloxin treatments were sent when I was only expecting one, so it balances out. I also got the elite therapeutics lotion and I do not enjoy the smell, yuck.


Yeah the Liz Earle polisher is smaller but the muslin cloth that comes with it seems to be bigger! Is it just me?


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Mar 15, 2015)

jenacate said:


> I'm so jealous of everyone that has their box already! My gift sub shipped on February 27 and never moved. They shipped a new one to me on March 11 and it hasn't moved yet either. I hope it's going and just not updating. Plus now I have idea what illbe getting since the contents may not be the same. The email said I'm getting welcome box (107) Valentine's Day. Does anyone know how to find the contents? The only product I was excited to get, I just recieved in a pick two so I welcome a different box.


My box shipped on the 9th and then stopped updating itself after the 12th. I hope its here by tomorrow since I'll leaving for two weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 15, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> Do you actually see on your account the extra 10 points for sharing your March birchbox? I tried sharing my boxes from both of my accounts on social media and I didn't receive the 10 points on either accounts. I was wondering if they had stopped allowing you to receive points for sharing your boxes.


I The last time I got points I believe I either followed a pop up or an email link. This month I just clicked on the sharing button and didn't get any points. I'm hoping I may still get a popup later.


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Mar 15, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I The last time I got points I believe I either followed a pop up or an email link. This month I just clicked on the sharing button and didn't get any points. I'm hoping I may still get a popup later.


I got points for march by clicking the twitter button on my march box page. I didn't get an email or popup but i checked my points after sharing on twitter and it showed up.


----------



## Lisa80 (Mar 16, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> My box shipped on the 9th and then stopped updating itself after the 12th. I hope its here by tomorrow since I'll leaving for two weeks tomorrow!


Mine as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my curated box


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 16, 2015)

Mine came today and I'm really glad I left it to chance.



Spoiler


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

Reija said:


> Mine came today and I'm really glad I left it to chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great box!!!!!   Still waiting on my box.  I love "It's a 10"!


----------



## catipa (Mar 17, 2015)

Reija said:


> Mine came today and I'm really glad I left it to chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this box!!!


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 17, 2015)

Does anyone know the size of the Cargo blushes that were sent out? They weren't full size were they?


----------



## artemiss (Mar 17, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> Does anyone know the size of the Cargo blushes that were sent out? They weren't full size were they?


No, they were smaller, 0.11 oz, in a little tub that is 1.5" in diameter x 0.5" thick...


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 17, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> My box shipped on the 9th and then stopped updating itself after the 12th. I hope its here by tomorrow since I'll leaving for two weeks tomorrow!


Same here! Mine hasn't updated since the 12th. I also placed a shop order on the 12th and have yet to receive any sort of shipping notice for that yet. This is unusual for me, Birchbox usually ships my items quickly and I should have everything by now I think. I'm going to email tomorrow if nothing arrives.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 17, 2015)

Reija said:


> Mine came today and I'm really glad I left it to chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I can't wait to try It's a 10. What is the polish in your box? I loooove polish.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Mar 17, 2015)

Rachel S said:


> Same here! Mine hasn't updated since the 12th. I also placed a shop order on the 12th and have yet to receive any sort of shipping notice for that yet. This is unusual for me, Birchbox usually ships my items quickly and I should have everything by now I think. I'm going to email tomorrow if nothing arrives.


I placed an order on the 7th and never got a shipping email. Then it just showed up on the 13th. So they may have actually shipped it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

Has anyone who ordered Birchbox Plus this month, received their Birchbox and/or their plus item yet?  I'm still waiting everything.  My tracking does state in transit.  I am hoping I receive both this week.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Has anyone who ordered Birchbox Plus this month, received their Birchbox and/or their plus item yet?  I'm still waiting everything.  My tracking does state in transit.  I am hoping I receive both this week.


I added the necklace and received both on Friday. Tracking did not update at all so I gave up on checking everyday.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> I added the necklace and received both on Friday. Tracking did not update at all so I gave up on checking everyday.


Thanks!  I ordered the necklace also.  I can't wait to my box and necklace!


----------



## Lisa80 (Mar 18, 2015)

Finally got my curated box even though never updated from the 12th. Also placed 2 shop orders on the 13th, both say completed but haven't rec'd an actual shipping email and no tracking. Usually when I've placed an order it ships pretty much the next day, I get an email and it shows up within 2 days of placing the order. I hope Birchbox isn't heading the same way PopSugar has with sketchy shipping.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 18, 2015)

Has anyone found anything about Birchbox Plus for April yet? This is supposed to be my last month of Birchbox but I said the same thing January and February. I continue to sub hoping I'll miraculously get an amazing box that will make me forget about the crappy ones I've received these past 8 months. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2015)

Just opened a topic for April since there wasn't one yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136388-birchbox-april-2015-spoilers/


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Mar 18, 2015)

I got my boxes last week (the earliest I think I have ever gotten them).

My regular subscription (have had about a little less than a year now) with no PYS:




I will use everything, but not too excited about anything in particular (except maybe the Bee Venom mask).  The Beauty Protector Oil looks like it will be a mess to use.  I wish they had used a different type of packaging.

In my husband's gift subscription (again with no PYS):




I like this box better than my regular one.  I like Paula's Choice products so I'm happy to get a sample size.  The only thing I'm not crazy about it theMirenesse lip gloss....I just can't wear that color pink.

I have one more month on the gift subscription.  I think I will hold out on renewing for a bit in the hopes that a good offer comes along.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2015)

Ok now I am a little annoyed.  My box took forever to update this month.  Around March 13th.  My confirmed sample choice (I am Aces) was not listed in the online box content list.  I contacted Birchbox, they said they would send out my "It's a 10".  

I got a shipping notice on March 11th for my box.   Yesterday I got updating shipping, now I should get my box between March 18th and March 23rd!!?  Why so late, why no sample choice?  Is it because of birchbox Plus? 

I am happy they are sending me, my sample choice(just got notice on shipping for that today)!!  I have contacted Birchbox twice this month.  First because my box wouldn't update, then I complained about my sample choice missing.  I don't want to contact them again this month, I just annoyed I have to wait forever to get my box this month.  My box has taken 6 days to leave the warehouse!!

I will probably be choosing April's sample before I lay eyes on my March box.


----------



## jb3480 (Mar 18, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> I will use everything, but not too excited about anything in particular (except maybe the Bee Venom mask).  The Beauty Protector Oil looks like it will be a mess to use.  I wish they had used a different type of packaging.


The Beauty Protector oil actually comes out really slowly, so it's not too bad to use.  I've received the BP and another hair oil in a similar vial and thought it was pretty decent packaging for the product.


----------



## jb3480 (Mar 18, 2015)

I've been meaning to ask -- do we still get 10 points for sharing on FB/Twitter?  The link above my March products just says to share in order to get first dibs on PYS for April or something, but when I shared, I didn't get any points.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 19, 2015)

I just got a re subscribe email from Birchbox it looks like the sample choices for April are included, here's a screen shot:



To me it looks like Jane Ireldale Lippie, pop beauty eyeshadow trio (I think Ipsy sent these a while back) and jouer blush/highlighter?

I'm happy to see makeup in spring shades for PYS!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 19, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I just got a re subscribe email from Birchbox it looks like the sample choices for April are included, here's a screen shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have been indifferent, except that Pop shadow trio is...drugstore quality at best and bo-ring (at least for me) so I think I'm going to go with the Jane Iredale lippie. I'm a huge fan of her makeup!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 19, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I would have been indifferent, except that Pop shadow trio is...drugstore quality at best and bo-ring (at least for me) so I think I'm going to go with the Jane Iredale lippie. I'm a huge fan of her makeup!


Yeah Pop is pretty cheap and these colors are as boring as it gets imo. Where's the fun bright shades? I guess I'm not a nudes person. I love Jave Iredale too-but not this color. Leaving it up to chance I guess, which means I'll probably get at least one of these anyway, lol!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 19, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Yeah Pop is pretty cheap and these colors are as boring as it gets imo. Where's the fun bright shades? I guess I'm not a nudes person. I love Jave Iredale too-but not this color. Leaving it up to chance I guess, which means I'll probably get at least one of these anyway, lol!


I agree on the Jane color although they have those lippies that look pale nude or pink and turn more rosy when they're on the lips, so I will have to get a closer look before deciding. 

I don't want to NOT make a choice because I'm terrified of getting the dang pop shadows in my box if I do that. Although there have been times where I've gotten ALL 3 samples choices in my box at once LOL, which would probably be my luck.

The blush or whatever the 3rd choice is would be an OK option as well...I guess I'll have to wait and see when the sample choice video goes up


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 19, 2015)

I still have no progress on my box shipping. It's still supposedly just sitting somewhere in Mt Juliet since the 12th. Should I email? Idk if they can really do anything once it's out of their hands. *sigh*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

Rachel S said:


> I still have no progress on my box shipping. It's still supposedly just sitting somewhere in Mt Juliet since the 12th. Should I email? Idk if they can really do anything once it's out of their hands. *sigh*


I feel your pain.  My box was prepared March 11th.  It finally shipped March 16th.  I live on the west coast, so I'm looking on getting my box next week.


----------



## carothcj (Mar 19, 2015)

birchbox sent me a totally different box than I was supposed to receive (according to my account)

I was supposed to get:

Amika blow out spray (my PYS)

Harvey prince sincerely

Jelly pong pong highlighter

Macadamia hair mask

Smashbox lip gloss

And I received:

Oscar Blandi pronto dry shampoo

Macadamia hair mask

benefit watts up

Roloxin

Derma e day cream (HATE THIS)

It kinda ended up being a better box, but I hate the derma e lotion and I want my PYS! I'm sick of emailing birchbox every month because they screwed something up. Seriously it's been almost every month.


----------



## carothcj (Mar 19, 2015)

Rachel S said:


> I still have no progress on my box shipping. It's still supposedly just sitting somewhere in Mt Juliet since the 12th. Should I email? Idk if they can really do anything once it's out of their hands. *sigh*


They posted somewhere that if your box hasn't updated or moved in 5+ days that you should contact them!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Mar 20, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> The Beauty Protector oil actually comes out really slowly, so it's not too bad to use.  I've received the BP and another hair oil in a similar vial and thought it was pretty decent packaging for the product.


Ok...thanks for the info.  I was totally imaging an oil slick all over my hands and bathroom counter!  I do love the smell of the Beauty Protector products.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

Ok now I am a little annoyed.  My box took forever to update this month.  Around March 13th.  My confirmed sample choice (I am Aces) was not listed in the online box content list.  I contacted Birchbox, they said they would send out my "It's a 10".  

I got a shipping notice on March 11th for my box.   Yesterday I got updating shipping, now I should get my box between March 18th and March 23rd!!?  Why so late, why no sample choice?  Is it because of birchbox Plus? 

I am happy they are sending me, my sample choice(just got notice on shipping for that today)!!  I have contacted Birchbox twice this month.  First because my box wouldn't update, then I complained about my sample choice missing.  I don't want to contact them again this month, I just annoyed I have to wait forever to get my box this month.  My box has taken 6 days to leave the warehouse!!

I will probably be choosing April's sample before I lay eyes on my March box.  
Yay!!! I finally received my box today!  After all my waiting, I love my box!!!

I received the contents below (no PYS of "its a 10!")! I complained and they sent it separately!

Oscar Blandi pronto dry shampoo
Macadamia hair mask
benefit watts up
Roloxin Masks
Derma e day cream

I love day shampoos and hair masks.

I am excited to try Roloxin mask.

Derma e is a little thick for me.

I need to experiment with the watts up.  I am not sure how to use it.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 21, 2015)

For all of you who received Dermae day cream this month and tried: 
Did you also experience a residue issue? After it dries it starts to peel and "worm" heavily, so I can't possibly use it as a day cream especially under make-up :/
It also smells a bit weird.
Such a shame, I thought it would be a nice product since I liked their Glycolic  scrub.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ok now I am a little annoyed.  My box took forever to update this month.  Around March 13th.  My confirmed sample choice (I am Aces) was not listed in the online box content list.  I contacted Birchbox, they said they would send out my "It's a 10".
> 
> I got a shipping notice on March 11th for my box.   Yesterday I got updating shipping, now I should get my box between March 18th and March 23rd!!?  Why so late, why no sample choice?  Is it because of birchbox Plus?
> 
> ...


I love Watt's Up, it's one of my purse staples. Application is super easy, just swipe over your cheekbones, brow bones, nose line, cupid's bow, and chin then blend using your fingertips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I like the healthy glow it adds.

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 21, 2015)

I tried the Oribe shampoo and conditioner sample today and it was really nice. I kept getting compliments on my hair all day. I'll have to add this to my wish list now. I almost wished I hadn't tried it because they are so expensive to buy.


----------



## carothcj (Mar 21, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> For all of you who received Dermae day cream this month and tried:
> 
> Did you also experience a residue issue? After it dries it starts to peel and "worm" heavily, so I can't possibly use it as a day cream especially under make-up :/
> 
> ...


Yes! Same thing happened to me. It felt very "sunscreeny" and I just don't like that. It'll be a nice sunscreen to use on my cruise this summer, but otherwise it wont be getting daily use.


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 23, 2015)

carothcj said:


> Yes! Same thing happened to me. It felt very "sunscreeny" and I just don't like that. It'll be a nice sunscreen to use on my cruise this summer, but otherwise it wont be getting daily use.





pearldrop said:


> For all of you who received Dermae day cream this month and tried:
> 
> Did you also experience a residue issue? After it dries it starts to peel and "worm" heavily, so I can't possibly use it as a day cream especially under make-up :/
> 
> ...


In just a few days of use it dried out my skin terribly. I'm putting it away. I might give another try in summer but no way do I need more dryness now.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 23, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> In just a few days of use it dried out my skin terribly. I'm putting it away. I might give another try in summer but no way do I need more dryness now.





carothcj said:


> Yes! Same thing happened to me. It felt very "sunscreeny" and I just don't like that. It'll be a nice sunscreen to use on my cruise this summer, but otherwise it wont be getting daily use.


I switched it to night but am using a layer of pure Argan oil on top to avoid drying. I am just trying to finish it because I hate throwing stuff away :/


----------



## artlover613 (Mar 24, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> I've been meaning to ask -- do we still get 10 points for sharing on FB/Twitter? The link above my March products just says to share in order to get first dibs on PYS for April or something, but when I shared, I didn't get any points.


I tried it when my first box arrived and just now with my second box and I didn't receive the 10 points either time. I guess they suspended the program.


----------



## artemiss (Mar 24, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> I tried it when my first box arrived and just now with my second box and I didn't receive the 10 points either time. I guess they suspended the program.


I think it's on some sort of weird 'you can only get points once every 30 days' setting for this, as it won't give me points if try to share my new box early, but it did give me points when I tried it on whim later in the month.


----------



## artlover613 (Mar 24, 2015)

I thought that might be the case too earlier in the month so that's why I tried again, and waited for the second box. Maybe it's because I'm sharing it with the same people, or there is a limit. I have done it in January and February for both accounts so I can't figure out why it works for some people now and not others.


----------



## Dkbnyc (Mar 30, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> For all of you who received Dermae day cream this month and tried:
> 
> Did you also experience a residue issue? After it dries it starts to peel and "worm" heavily, so I can't possibly use it as a day cream especially under make-up :/
> 
> ...


i had the same issues. i liked it the first time i used it, but then later i got the peeling issues. i thought maybe i used too much, or its not compatible with my foundation,  Ultimately, i dont care for the scent, and the texture is too tacky. Its hard to rub in, feels too much like sunscreen to me


----------



## Cluck Gable (May 4, 2015)

First World Problem Alert:

I only just got my March box (long, boring story) and I didn't get one of the fancy, designed boxes. I got a plain brown cardboard box. It's going to be hard to keep all of my fancy schmancy boxes if I don't get them to begin with. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (May 5, 2015)

Ahh March. Back in the days before I ever heard of Beaver shampoo.


----------

